# Pjaca ad un passo dalla Juve. Ha scelto i bianconeri.



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.

Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.


Ancora Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Non ci sono parole.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2016)

Come biasimarlo


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come biasimarlo



.

Anzi questo fa capire che è forte. Va a giocare in una squadra già piena di giocatoroni.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Luglio 2016)

No comment. Questi Cinesi, sempre siano veri, partono malissimo, peggio non si poteva. Ridicoli, a partire da Gancikoff.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.
> 
> Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.



Sinceramente: non avvelenatevi l'anima se un ragazzino preferisce andare dove si vince da 5 anni. Ci sta. Non bastano i soldi per ripartire.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Dopo questa







aggiungiamo anche questa






La squadra più ridicola del mondo, che vergogna.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sinceramente: non avvelenatevi l'anima se un ragazzino preferisce andare dove si vince da 5 anni. Ci sta. Non bastano i soldi per ripartire.



Io credo che non ci si avveleni l'anima per il giocatore in se, quanto per le figure allucinanti che ci fa fare il nostro gastronauta ogni volta..


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2016)

almeno è finita abbastanza presto sta telenovela. 

la farsa continua, cinesi o mica cinesi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vergognoso veramente


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Luglio 2016)

cioè stiamo chiudendo per il principito Sosa e vi inca pure???....mamma mia che ingrati....


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

Galliani e il suo grande peso politico, i suoi grandi rapporti coi club, le sue forti amicize con i procuratori. 
Le foto di Zagabria resteranno per sempre come quelle di Tevez. 

Fino a quando ci sarà Galliani io considero l'A.C. Milan defunto.
Mò andiamo a prendere Sansone a 20 milioni, incompetente


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> No comment. Questi Cinesi, sempre siano veri, partono malissimo, peggio non si poteva. Ridicoli, a partire da Gancikoff.



Si vabbe ora e' colpa dei cinesi 

Ma per favore dai


----------



## Hammer (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.
> 
> Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.



Chissà se almeno il pelatone ha mangiato bene in Croazia. Il pesce dovrebbe essere buono


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Meglio così, non vale la pena perdere tempo con chi a 21 anni si sente già arrivato. Adesso per favore spendiamo quei soldi per il centrocampo


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2016)

Galliani stramaledetto venisse presto il giorno che incontri Caronte


----------



## massvi (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma che ci importa? Montella promuove tutti. Suso e Niang già intoccabili.
Rivalutiamo i nostri stessi scarti.


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani e il suo grande peso politico, i suoi grandi rapporti coi club, le sue forti amicize con i procuratori.
> Le foto di Zagabria resteranno per sempre come quelle di Tevez.
> 
> Fino a quando ci sarà Galliani io considero l'A.C. Milan defunto.
> Mò andiamo a prendere Sansone a 20 milioni, incompetente


è il nuovo consulente strategico..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io credo che non ci si avveleni l'anima per il giocatore in se, quanto per le figure allucinanti che ci fa fare il nostro gastronauta ogni volta..



Se fosse venuto da noi la figura l'avrebbe fatta comunque anche la Juventus visto che era in concorrenza e fidati che gli juventini non amano affatto Marmotta. 

Questo lo dico da NON estimatore del Gallo, anzi. Le chiacchiere e le foto stanno a zero: qui ha scelto il giocatore. Così come per Kondogbia. E a questo punto speriamo che faccia quella fine.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Peccato mi sarebbe piaciuto , di questo mercato era quello che avrei voluto più di tutti.

A questo punto spero si riveli un Kondogbia 2.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2016)

Ennesimo schiaffo.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi Galliani ora deve dimettersi.

Vergogna. Vergogna.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se fosse venuto da noi la figura l'avrebbe fatta comunque anche la Juventus visto che era in concorrenza e fidati che gli juventini non amano affatto Marmotta.
> 
> Questo lo dico da NON estimatore del Gallo, anzi. Le chiacchiere e le foto stanno a zero: qui ha scelto il giocatore. Così come per Kondogbia. E a questo punto speriamo che faccia quella fine.



Il problema è cosa ci farà Galliani con quei soldi, perchè sappiamo bene che è capacissimo di andarli a dare a Zamparini per Vasquez o per qualche altro cesso random..


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma in che stato pietoso ci ha ridotto Galliani ? schifati da tutti, senza contare l'ennesima figura da cioccolatai. Se ora ufficializzano Sosa spero davvero che qualcuno gli metta le mani addosso, e basta dare ogni volta le colpe agli allenatori (come se davvero uno potesse preferire l'argentino al croato) o ai cinesi ( che ad oggi non mi pare siano ancora entrati in società).


----------



## Dany20 (10 Luglio 2016)

Mamma mia che rabbia.


----------



## Theochedeo (10 Luglio 2016)

Cacchio questo mi fa malissimo. È davvero forte e non c'entra proprio niente con kondokoso. Sono delusissimo..


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2016)

Che batosta. 
E ora subito a chiudere per Sosa mi raccomando.
Schifo.


----------



## PoloNegativo (10 Luglio 2016)

Per la Juve era uno dei tanti, per noi sarebbe stato il gran colpo sia calcisticamente che a livello di propaganda. Nonostante ciò abbiamo preso il rischio di fare scegliere al giocatore pareggiando l'offerta della Juve oppure permettendo alla Juve di pareggiarla. Se le cose sono veramente andate così, ennesima strategia fallimentare.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Galliani ora deve dimettersi.
> 
> Vergogna. Vergogna.



A calci in c. da Ibiza fino a Monza lo dovrebbero prendere. Ma figurati. Pare che dovremmo già esultare come pazzi perché l'abbiamo trattato
che fine mamma mia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Cmq so che non dovrei dirlo , vorrei che la mia mente non facesse certi pensieri che sono sbagliati , ma non riesco a pensare ad altro che al suo crociato che salta al primo minuto in campo.


----------



## Theochedeo (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se fosse venuto da noi la figura l'avrebbe fatta comunque anche la Juventus visto che era in concorrenza e fidati che gli juventini non amano affatto Marmotta.
> 
> Questo lo dico da NON estimatore del Gallo, anzi. Le chiacchiere e le foto stanno a zero: qui ha scelto il giocatore. Così come per Kondogbia. E a questo punto speriamo che faccia quella fine.



Agli juventini non frega niente di pjaca.. anzI non vorrebbero spendere così tanti soldi per un giovane relativamente sconosciuto.


----------



## Theochedeo (10 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq so che non dovrei dirlo , vorrei che la mia mente non facesse certi pensieri che sono sbagliati , ma non riesco a pensare ad altro che al suo crociato che salta al primo minuto in campo.



Hahahah io pure hahah


----------



## Kaw (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.
> 
> Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.


Ha scelto il giocatore, c'è poco da fare e poco da recriminare. Se fai 4 anni di melma così, poi non puoi pretendere che i giocatori facciano la fila per venire da te, da te ci vengono gli scarti o chi non può ambire di meglio. E non tiriamo fuori la storia della cessione, che è comunque tutta da vedere, e in ogni caso ci vorrà tempo per ricostruire.

Rimane l'ennesimo fail del Gallo, se tutto va bene dopo l'estate sarà solo un brutto ricordo.


----------



## The P (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.
> 
> Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.



mi ricorda tanto il caso Krasic: a un passo dal Milan per mesi.... poi quasi tutto fatto con l'Inter, ma lo annuncia la juve. Il ragazzo sembra forte eh... ma mi pare ce sia di meglio in giro


----------



## Andre96 (10 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Agli juventini non frega niente di pjaca.. anzI non vorrebbero spendere così tanti soldi per un giovane relativamente sconosciuto.



Figurati che l'anno scorso erano con le mani nei capelli per l'acquisto di dybala a 40 milioni e la cessione di llorente a 0. cosa vuoi che ne capiscano quei tifosotti....


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

Certo che se dopo Kondogbia e Martinez(non esattamente due fenomeni) ci schifa anche un ragazzo di ottime prospettive ma che non è esattamente un crack clamoroso(altrimenti sarebbe andato al Real-Barca o in Inghilterra) è davvero durissima,direi quasi finita ad essere proprio ultrapessimisti(o forse realisti?).


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.
> 
> Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.



Beh la figura barbina è stata fatta. L'ennesima di Galliani. Le colleziona proprio. Mah....


----------



## Dany20 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq so che non dovrei dirlo , vorrei che la mia mente non facesse certi pensieri che sono sbagliati , ma non riesco a pensare ad altro che al suo crociato che salta al primo minuto in campo.


Io non auguro infortuni a nessuno ma spero che si riveli un flop come Kondocoso con l'Inter.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma io ora dico sto "dirigente" strafinito, con che faccia si presenta ora a fare le trattative? Già il fattaccio di Tevez lo aveva marchiato per bene, ora pure questa... boh, lo prenderanno per un saltimbanco?


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.
> 
> Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.


Come se ci fossero stati dubbi...Alla Juve farà panca ma col doppio impegno può giocare comunque, in Europa fra l'altro. Si allenerà con tanti campioni e si beccherà subito uno scudetto sul curriculum. Da noi sarebbe venuto solo a perdere tempo. Ad OGGI, NESSUN giocatore con determinate prospettive viene al Milan. Per quanto riguarda la Juve che dire...mi presenterei immediatamente a Monaco e a Londra con 40 sacchi per chiudere Benatia e Cuadrado.


----------



## pablog1585 (10 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Agli juventini non frega niente di pjaca.. anzI non vorrebbero spendere così tanti soldi per un giovane relativamente sconosciuto.



Soprattutto avendo già Berardi che conta 3 stagioni in serie A


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si vabbe ora e' colpa dei cinesi
> 
> Ma per favore dai



Di chi è colpa ? Questi vogliono rifondare, dovevano dire a Galliani di dare 4 mln netti a Pjaca e vedi come filava da noi.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

Comunque li prendono tutti loro. Gap incolmabile, questo campionato ridicolo lo vinceranno per altri 20 anni consecutivi


----------



## Nick (10 Luglio 2016)

Di Marzio ha aggiunto che ha detto sì alla Juventus ma il Milan non lo ha rifiutato. Nel senso che chi chiude con Mamic se lo piglia.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha aggiunto che ha detto sì alla Juventus ma il Milan non lo ha rifiutato. Nel senso che chi chiude con Mamic se lo piglia.



Non è così, perchè il Milan ha accettato tutte le richieste della Dinamo. Se la Juve si mette d'accordo col presidente è loro.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Come se ci fossero stati dubbi...Alla Juve farà panca ma col doppio impegno può giocare comunque, in Europa fra l'altro. Si allenerà con tanti campioni e si beccherà subito uno scudetto sul curriculum. Da noi sarebbe venuto solo a perdere tempo. Ad OGGI, NESSUN giocatore con determinate prospettive viene al Milan. Per quanto riguarda la Juve che dire...mi presenterei immediatamente a Monaco e a Londra con 40 sacchi per chiudere Benatia e Cuadrado.



hai detto tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha aggiunto che ha detto sì alla Juventus ma il Milan non lo ha rifiutato. Nel senso che chi chiude con Mamic se lo piglia.


Che significa? Cioè come pone la questione non è cambiata.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Come se ci fossero stati dubbi...Alla Juve farà panca ma col doppio impegno può giocare comunque, in Europa fra l'altro. Si allenerà con tanti campioni e si beccherà subito uno scudetto sul curriculum. Da noi sarebbe venuto solo a perdere tempo. Ad OGGI, NESSUN giocatore con determinate prospettive viene al Milan. Per quanto riguarda la Juve che dire...mi presenterei immediatamente a Monaco e a Londra con 40 sacchi per chiudere Benatia e Cuadrado.



Quoto tutto. Tanti dicono "eh ma comunque siamo sempre il Milan" ma la verità è che l'immagine del Milan all'estero negli ultimi 4 anni è stata totalmente distrutta! In più mettiamoci pure le figure che ci fa fare questo sabotare, e si scende sempre più. La verità che ci vuole gente nuova, fare tabula rasa a TUTTI i livelli. Galliani e tutta questa gente ci gira intorno non la si deve vedere più nemmeno in cartolina.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Adesso attenzione a quei bidoni di Vazquez e Uallarito.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Luglio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Di chi è colpa ? Questi vogliono rifondare, dovevano dire a Galliani di dare 4 mln netti a Pjaca e vedi come filava da noi.



Dai, siamo seri.

Se offri 4 a Pjaca, ti vengono a bussare altri venti chiedendoti la stessa cifra.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*




Penso stia solo addolcendo la posizione dell'amico Condor.


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



che bello essere un ripiego.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



ma che crepasse....il ripiego


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto. Tanti dicono "eh ma comunque siamo sempre il Milan" ma la verità è che l'immagine del Milan all'estero negli ultimi 4 anni è stata totalmente distrutta! In più mettiamoci pure le figure che ci fa fare questo sabotare, e si scende sempre più. La verità che ci vuole gente nuova, fare tabula rasa a TUTTI i livelli. Galliani e tutta questa gente ci gira intorno non la si deve vedere più nemmeno in cartolina.



Esatto. Figurati che gliene frega a Pjaca della roba che c'è dentro Casa Milan.


----------



## Nick (10 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che significa? Cioè come pone la questione non è cambiata.


Che la Juventus è in vantaggio e ora deve trovare un'accordo non facile con Mamic (La Juventus mi pareva volesse offrire molto meno), se questo accordo va per le lunghe è possibile un inserimento del Milan (che ha già accettato tutte le richieste di Mamic).


----------



## koti (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.
> 
> Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.


Eh, ma le fonti croate...


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



A questo punto però non lo accetterei io. Vedi te se dobbiamo essere un ripego...


----------



## Theochedeo (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso attenzione a quei bidoni di Vazquez e Uallarito.



Mi spieghi che abbiamo fatto di male per dover mangiare sterco ogni volta?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



Bella cosa direi....


----------



## Montag84 (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Sky Sport (Di Marzio): Pjaca ha scelto la Juventus ed ha dato il via libera ai bianconeri per chiudere la trattativa con la Dinamo Zagabria.
> 
> Il Milan, ormai tagliato fuori, può solo sperare che salti la trattativa tra i due club.
> 
> ...



Il discorso è che se questa società avesse dei progetti, dei programmi e avesse voglia di INVESTIRE e non di spendere i giocatori come Pjaca li comprerebbe quando ancora sono sconosciuti pagandoli la metà, non dopo un Campionato Europeo dove chiunque ha potuto vedere le sue qualità. 

Uno dei soliti problemi insomma: dove sono gli osservatori? Possibile che non ci siano buoni giocatori da scovare al posto che lanciarsi a fare queste figure di melma su profili che per ovvie ragioni di scarso blasone non possiamo più permetterci?


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Figurati che gliene frega a Pjaca della roba che c'è dentro Casa Milan.



Esattamente. Se chiedi a Pjaca del Milan di ADESSO non ti risponde certamente "Van Basten, 7 Champions, Bacheca" ma si fa solo una grassa risata.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi che abbiamo fatto di male per dover mangiare sterco ogni volta?



Abbiamo almeno un "dirigente" che ci rema contro e che fa di tutto per affossarci.


----------



## Superpippo9 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



Scusatemi vorrei sapere in quanti qua dentro preferirebbero giocare nel Milan piuttosto che nella Juve.... stavolta AG non poteva fare molto di più, sto ragazzo preferisce andare in una delle 4-5 squadre più forti d' Europa e ce ne faremo una ragione!!! Ne esistono milioni di calciatori nel mondo


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



In sostanza questione di tempi, stufo di aspettarci, i soliti problemi


----------



## Nick (10 Luglio 2016)

Se fossi in Galliani mi farei furbo e farei recapitare alla Dinamo un'offerta da 30/35 milioni per farlo strapagare alla Juventus (se lo vuole veramente, a me sembra un capriccio).


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*


Se la Juve si ritira andrà al Borussia o all'Inter, o al Napoli che cerca un esterno. Ormai le trattative bisogna farle presentandosi dai giocatori con la listarella...dici guarda ti vogliamo in squadra e stiamo trattando Pastore, Benatia, Isco, Gotze...se invece vai da Pjaca e gli prometti "una grande squadra" quando lui stesso (consapevole di essere un ragazzetto di belle speranze e BASTA) sarebbe il primo acquisto o peggio l'acquisto "di punta" della sessione, ti ride in faccia e va alla Juve perchè già ha capito l'andazzo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



Noi non siamo il ripiego di nessuno, cerchiamo di mantenere un minimo di dignità. Andasse alla Juve o al Dortmund a questo punto. Il mare è pieno di pesci. Ma Pjaca ormai ha fatto la sua scelta.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ennesima umiliazione. Vergogna.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2016)

c'è un solo giocatore al mondo che preferirebbe il Milan alla Juve in questo momento?
Siamo tifosi ma dobbiamo essere obbiettivi. Siamo la seconda scelta per ogni giocatore. Possiamo attingere solo da piccoli club e su giocatori con scarsa concorrenza o concorrenti poco convinti.
Ergo, se ne parla da un decennio vincere qualcosa, forse... quando Galliani sarà sotto terra e noi balleremo nudi sulla sua tomba.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Noi non siamo il ripiego di nessuno, cerchiamo di mantenere un minimo di dignità. Andasse alla Juve o al Dortmund a questo punto.* Il mare è pieno di pesci*. Ma Pjaca ormai ha fatto la sua scelta.



Inutili frasi fatte. Mi sembri Sacchi quando l'Inter era ad un passo da Ronaldo e lui alla Gazzetta disse "Ronaldo... ma è proprio necessario? Abbiamo grandi attaccanti e grandi attaccanti ci sono in giro per il mondo".
Uguale.

Fammi un nome di un pes....ehm...di un giocatore nel suo ruolo altrettanto forte e prendibile


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sinceramente: non avvelenatevi l'anima se un ragazzino preferisce andare dove si vince da 5 anni. Ci sta. Non bastano i soldi per ripartire.



^This, proprio rispetto a ciò che dicevo giorni fa.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2016)

Comunque anche la Juve nel 2011 era messa malissimo ma ciò nonostante riuscirono a strappare Vidal al Bayern Monaco. Non credo dunque sia solo un problema di immagine, il fatto è che operiamo sempre alla membro di cane. Ripeto, se nei prossimi giorni annunciano Sosa pretendo ci siano spargimenti di sangue a Casa Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Scusatemi vorrei sapere in quanti qua dentro preferirebbero giocare nel Milan piuttosto che nella Juve.... stavolta AG non poteva fare molto di più, sto ragazzo preferisce andare in una delle 4-5 squadre più forti d' Europa e ce ne faremo una ragione!!! Ne esistono milioni di calciatori nel mondo



Ripeto, il problema non è il giocatore in se. Ma AG ha sbagliato nel momento in cui si è fatto (volutamente?) sgamare a Zagabria e si è messo in posa per la famosa foto con l'agente ed il padre del giocatore. Perchè se fai una cosa simile, tu devi essere SICURO al 5000% che il giocatore lo prendi tu. Altrimenti l'unica cosa che fai, se poi non lo prendi e peggio ancora lo prende una tua "rivale" almeno a livello storico, è danneggiare l'immagine del club. La Juventus su Pjaca non ha mai detto una parola, ne sono andati a farsi vedere. Hanno fatto come fa qualunque società seria, lo ha trattato in riservatezza e senza "si però devi aspettare che..." "si però prima dobbiamo vendere a...." ed anche se non fosse così non lo sapremo mai dato che non hanno detto mezza parola su questa trattativa. Noi invece no, abbiamo il clown che si è andato ad esporre, danneggiandoci, DI NUOVO.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



Non siamo la seconda scelta di nessuno.

Da fastidio solo l'ennesima figura che ci ha fatto fare Galliani...meno male che è molto amico con l'agente.

Altra cosa che mi ha dato fastidio è che qui sul forum si dava già tutto per fatto dimenticando che siamo comandati da Galliani. 

Evidentemente non ci sono soldi. Noi continuiamo a seguire.


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Inutili frasi fatte. Mi sembri Sacchi quando l'Inter era ad un passo da Ronaldo e lui alla Gazzetta disse "Ronaldo... ma è proprio necessario? Abbiamo grandi attaccanti e grandi attaccanti ci sono in giro per il mondo".
> Uguale.
> 
> Fammi un nome di un pes....ehm...di un giocatore nel suo ruolo altrettanto forte e prendibile


Cuadrado lo paghi 20 e hai un rendimento assicurato. Pjaca è più giovane, potenzialmente più forte e guadagna meno, ma le certezze del colombiano non te le da'. Una squadra come la Juve deve prendere Pjaca, una squadra a pezzi come il Milan deve prendere Cuadrado. Questo è il mio pensiero che vale per tutti gli altri ruoli, chiaro che rosico comunque che Pjaca non venga dato che l'alternativa sarà Sansone, Lestienne o Papu Gomez.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Inutili frasi fatte. Mi sembri Sacchi quando l'Inter era ad un passo da Ronaldo e lui alla Gazzetta disse "Ronaldo... ma è proprio necessario? Abbiamo grandi attaccanti e grandi attaccanti ci sono in giro per il mondo".
> Uguale.
> 
> Fammi un nome di un pes....ehm...di un giocatore nel suo ruolo altrettanto forte e prendibile



Non è detto che dobbiamo prendere per forza uno di quell'età. Quindi mi andrebbe benissimo anche Cuadrado, che a quanto pare è in vendita. O rimanendo su quel profilo ti dico Ziyech, altro esterno molto talentuoso e giovane.


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

Siamo alle solite.. che vergogna. Serve una persona capace nel mercato, ci vuole l'ennesima controprova?


----------



## PoloNegativo (10 Luglio 2016)

Il giocatore preferirà anche la Juve, ma di chi è la colpa se a Pjaca è stato permesso di scegliere tra le due? Bisognava essere veloci e tagliare la cosa sul nascere. E anche se la Juve faceva un'offerta, bisognava creare quell'asta che la Juve non voleva perché interessata relativamente al giocatore. Noi invece, appena si è sentita la voce di risparmiare qualche soldo evitando l'asta, abbiamo fatto il gioco della Juve.


----------



## anakyn101 (10 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Comunque anche la Juve nel 2011 era messa malissimo ma ciò nonostante riuscirono a strappare Vidal al Bayern Monaco. Non credo dunque sia solo un problema di immagine, il fatto è che operiamo sempre alla membro di cane. Ripeto, se nei prossimi giorni annunciano Sosa pretendo ci siano spargimenti di sangue a Casa Milan.



Ragazzi il problema e' solo uno: THE CASH o meglio la mancanza di esso. Se paghi vengono tutti altro che scelta di cuore, scelta tecnica, etc tutte balle. Pagare e pedalare! Il gallo malefico non ha un becco di un quattrino immediatamente pronto per essere usato. Il problema e' sempre quello. Se hai i soldi vai dal giocatore e poi dal club e paghi il prezzo o la clausola, al giocatore offri piu' soldi di quanti ne offrirebbero le concorrenti e te ne sbatti di tutti gli altri.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma in che stato pietoso ci ha ridotto Galliani ? schifati da tutti, senza contare l'ennesima figura da cioccolatai. Se ora ufficializzano Sosa spero davvero che qualcuno gli metta le mani addosso, e basta dare ogni volta le colpe agli allenatori (come se davvero uno potesse preferire l'argentino al croato) o ai cinesi ( che ad oggi non mi pare siano ancora entrati in società).



Se siamo arrivati a questo punto non è colpa di Galliani ma bensì di Berlusconi, sono 3 anni che non entriamo neanche in Europa League,3 anni senza allenatore,senza nessun progetto e senza soldi, e di questo bisogna ringraziare Berlusconi che smantello completamente la squadra nel 2012 e chiuse i rubinetti, portandoci a tutti gli effetti ad essere una provinciale accettata solo dai bidoni di Raiola e Preziosi.

Galliani e solo un parafulmine che guarda il suo portafoglio, il Berlusca invece prima ci ha sepolto sotto terra e adesso va in giro dicendo di volere solo il bene del Milan..


----------



## aridateceverza (10 Luglio 2016)

Ah ah ah. Galliani si era messo pure in posa per la foto col procuratore. Che tenero figliuol di ...


----------



## Superpippo9 (10 Luglio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Inutili frasi fatte. Mi sembri Sacchi quando l'Inter era ad un passo da Ronaldo e lui alla Gazzetta disse "Ronaldo... ma è proprio necessario? Abbiamo grandi attaccanti e grandi attaccanti ci sono in giro per il mondo".
> Uguale.
> 
> Fammi un nome di un pes....ehm...di un giocatore nel suo ruolo altrettanto forte e prendibile



Ma questo ha giocato 60 minuti in un europeo dove sono andati fuori agli ottavi ed è già un fuoriclasse?!? Per favore su!!! Allora Nani che è, un probabile pallone d'oro?!? 
Ripeto, è una promessa di 21 anni che ha scelto la Juve nonostante noi lo pagassimo anche di più del probabile valore attuale e ce ne faremo una ragione!!! Se davvero abbiamo quei soldi prendiamone un altro!!!


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Il giocatore preferirà anche la Juve, ma di chi è la colpa se a Pjaca gli è stato permesso di scegliere tra le due? Bisognava essere veloci e tagliare la cosa sul nascere. E anche se la Juve faceva un'offerta, bisognava creare quell'asta che la Juve non voleva perché interessata relativamente al giocatore. Noi invece, appena si è sentita la voce di risparmiare qualche soldo evitando l'asta, abbiamo fatto il gioco della Juve.



Eh ma noi "non facciamo dispetti alle altre squadre"

Loro si pigliano Pjanic da una diretta concorrente, si fanno finanziare vendendo Pereyra da un'altra concorrente, fanno ostruzionismo con l'affare Inter-Berardi, ci prendono Pjaca.

Però noi "non facciamo dispetti alle altre squadre".


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il problema e' solo uno: THE CASH o meglio la mancanza di esso. Se paghi vengono tutti altro che scelta di cuore, scelta tecnica, etc tutte balle. Pagare e pedalare! Il gallo malefico non ha un becco di un quattrino immediatamente pronto per essere usato. Il problema e' sempre quello. Se hai i soldi vai dal giocatore e poi dal club e paghi il prezzo o la clausola, al giocatore offri piu' soldi di quanti ne offrirebbero le concorrenti e te ne sbatti di tutti gli altri.



Eh ma sai i 3,5 andavano dati a capitan degrado.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il problema e' solo uno: THE CASH o meglio la mancanza di esso. Se paghi vengono tutti altro che scelta di cuore, scelta tecnica, etc tutte balle. Pagare e pedalare! Il gallo malefico non ha un becco di un quattrino immediatamente pronto per essere usato. Il problema e' sempre quello. Se hai i soldi vai dal giocatore e poi dal club e paghi il prezzo o la clausola, al giocatore offri piu' soldi di quanti ne offrirebbero le concorrenti e te ne sbatti di tutti gli altri.



I 20 milioni di Bertolacci gridano ancora vendetta. Questo anche coi soldi sa fare solo disastri.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2016)

Come che era quella famosa legge? Ah ecco: se qualcosa può andare male lo farà.

Però stavolta più che contro Murphy bisognerebbe prendersela con Galliani. Mi spiegate come è possibile che i dirigenti della Juve senza spostarsi da Torino chiudano l'affare ed invece il demonio incravattato va addiritura a Zagabria per poi prenderlo nel didietro?

E nessuno speri in un Kondogbia 2.0: la Juve non è l'Inter.

Ennesima figuraccia rimediata dal Condor.

Ora ho paura che per rimediare alla figura di m. si fiondi su qualche bidone, lo strapaghi e peggiori la situazione.

Io ve lo dico: Vazquez si avvicina....AIUTO.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è detto che dobbiamo prendere per forza uno di quell'età. Quindi mi andrebbe benissimo anche Cuadrado, che a quanto pare è in vendita. O rimanendo su quel profilo ti dico* Ziyech*, altro esterno molto talentuoso e giovane.



Mi piace molto ma fisicamente mi sembra molto meno pronto di Pjaca. Bisogna valutare il salto nel campionato italiano.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Pjaca non ha detto NO al Milan, ha semplicemente dato priorità alla Juve. Quindi se la Juve non si accorda con la Dinamo, il Milan sarebbe un ripiego che accetterebbe comunque volentieri.*



Di Marzio il solito paragnosta: comunque vada, lui aveva ragione perché l'aveva anticipato.
Nel frattempo, con questa precisazione, non rovina i rapporti col suo amicone Condor, esulandolo da qualsiasi responsabilità in caso di naufragio della trattativa ed approdo al Milan.
Complimenti al miglior giornalista sportivo italiano.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2016)

a me di pjaca importa poco,,,importa che il tempo passa e il preliminare viene spostato di continuo...siamo a un passo da tutti ma non prendiamo mai nessuno perchè è tutto subordinato al preliminare probabilmente....

in ogni caso la juve può prendere anche Messi tanto noi non facciamo la corsa su di loro....è peggio quando si rinforzano inter e fiorentina (per dirne 2 a caso) almeno per la prox stagione....

comunque se non c'è il cambio della società io non lo seguo più quindi mi preoccupo il giusto....ho seguito pochissimo anche gli europei posso farlo anche per la serie A figuriamoci...


----------



## anakyn101 (10 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Eh ma sai i 3,5 andavano dati a capitan degrado.



Esattamente!


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ci sono 2 modi per vedere quanto è successo:

1- siamo i soliti barboni pezzenti e salutiamo i cinesi
2- mossa dei cinesi (non volete dare l'ok alla cessione? ecco dove finiscono i giocatori)

ma credo più nella prima


----------



## PoloNegativo (10 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Se siamo arrivati a questo punto non è colpa di Galliani ma bensì di Berlusconi, sono 3 anni che non entriamo neanche in Europa League,3 anni senza allenatore,senza nessun progetto e senza soldi, e di questo bisogna ringraziare Berlusconi che smantello completamente la squadra nel 2012 e chiuse i rubinetti, portandoci a tutti gli effetti ad essere una provinciale accettata solo dai bidoni di Raiola e Preziosi.
> 
> Galliani e solo un parafulmine che guarda il suo portafoglio, il Berlusca invece prima ci ha sepolto sotto terra e adesso va in giro dicendo di volere solo il bene del Milan..


Per i costi che ha il Milan rispetto alle altre squadre italiane, dovremmo entrare in champions senza problemi. Se non lo facciamo vuol dire che i soldi ci sono ma vengono spesi male. La persona che amministra questi soldi è Galliani.


----------



## The P (10 Luglio 2016)

Mi sbaglierò, ma per me Di Marzio non sa nulla.

Sta facendo sto teatrino perché i tifosi impazziscono per il calciomercato e pendono dalle sue labbra.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2016)

Disastro totale. Dopo aver inseguito a lungo un giocatore, arrivano 'sti infami e se lo pigliano. A quel punto non gli serve più lo scarto (cuadrado) e i falliti del Milan devono accollarsi quello che passa. Basta veramente dai


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2016)

Già detto e lo ripeto: chi ***** è questo per permettersi di preferire la squadra più ladra del mondo a noi??! Ma chi sei?? Ora per quanto mi riguarda se davvero abbiamo i soldi allora il mondo è pieno di giocatori forti!! Noi non abbiamo euro e soprattutto non abbiamo nessuno che sappia scovare i talenti!!!! Quindi ci perdiamo indietro a questo o ad un altro nome che al momento diventa un fenomeno!!!!


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2016)

E adesso guardate come va a spendere 25 MILIONI di € minimo per quello con la magia nei piedi, Vazquez, la classica Bertolacciata dopo l'evidente figura di M che ha fatto un'altra volta!!!
Come avevo già detto, non ci sono idee ergo la seconda scelta non esiste, via al periodo di riflessione.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

Come aveva detto Galliani un paio di giorni fa alla presentazione di Montella? "Nessuno dice di no al Milan, è solo un problema economico".

bestia.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ennesima umiliazione. Vergogna.



Scelta logica del croato, sono anni che il Milan non e una societa seria, non si sa chi comanda, non c'e disponibilità, non c'e un progetto.. i fatti parlano da soli che questo Milan è solo un circo con un pagliaso/delinquente maggiore che va in giro per europa facendo il ridicolo e guardando il suo interesse, anche io milanista doc da piu di 30 anni per andare a lavorare e crescere come proffesionale avrei scelto i maledetti gobbi.


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Disastro totale. Dopo aver inseguito a lungo un giocatore, arrivano 'sti infami e se lo pigliano. A quel punto non gli serve più lo scarto (cuadrado) e i falliti del Milan devono accollarsi quello che passa. Basta veramente dai



Cioè Cuadrado per l'appunto, lo scarto di turno, somaro, che costa pure tanto perché ha passato gli ultimi anni in grandi squadre vincenti.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Scelta logica del croato, sono anni che il Milan non e una societa seria, non si sa chi comanda, non c'e disponibilità, non c'e un progetto.. i fatti parlano da soli che questo Milan è solo un circo con un pagliaso/delinquente maggiore che va in giro per europa facendo il ridicolo e guardando il suo interesse, anche io milanista doc da piu di 30 anni per andare a lavorare e crescere come proffesionale avrei scelto i maledetti gobbi.



Infatti non ce l'ho con lui. Ha fatto bene.
La vergogna è quella di tifare Milan. Un'umiliazione senza fine ormai.


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2016)

Adesso ho il terrore della solita gallianata, in preda al panco chissà che pippa strapagherà sto giro.
Spero almeno abbia gradito lo scoglio con il vinello bianco in Croazia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come aveva detto Galliani un paio di giorni fa alla presentazione di Montella? "Nessuno dice di no al Milan, è solo un problema economico".
> 
> bestia.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come aveva detto Galliani un paio di giorni fa alla presentazione di Montella? "Nessuno dice di no al Milan, è solo un problema economico".
> 
> bestia.



Eh purtroppo Pjaca non è sposato, se no sarebbe stata fatta.


----------



## ilcondompelato (10 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Se siamo arrivati a questo punto non è colpa di Galliani ma bensì di Berlusconi, sono 3 anni che non entriamo neanche in Europa League,3 anni senza allenatore,senza nessun progetto e senza soldi, e di questo bisogna ringraziare Berlusconi che smantello completamente la squadra nel 2012 e chiuse i rubinetti, portandoci a tutti gli effetti ad essere una provinciale accettata solo dai bidoni di Raiola e Preziosi.
> 
> Galliani e solo un parafulmine che guarda il suo portafoglio, il Berlusca invece prima ci ha sepolto sotto terra e adesso va in giro dicendo di volere solo il bene del Milan..




scusami ma non sono d' accordo....berlusconi è solo un bugiardo, ma cmq nonostante tutti i soldi li ha messi sempre, perfino negli ultimi 3 anni.
l anno scorso il pelato ha buttato nel water 90 mln, senza contare che Berlusconi ogni anno stacca assegni per coprire i buchi di bilancio che il pelato riesce a procurare per tutte le polpette che spartisce con i suoi amichetti e procuratori, portando a milano solo scarti strapagati


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cioè Cuadrado per l'appunto, lo scarto di turno, somaro, che costa pure tanto perché ha passato gli ultimi anni in grandi squadre vincenti.


Non c'è progetto se non riesci a prendere il primo della lista per rifondare la squadra. 
E lasci che siano altri a pilotarti sul mercato, sui ripieghi che agli altri non servono più. Nell'anno del cambio di proprietà poi


----------



## Nick (10 Luglio 2016)

Se Galliani è veramente amico di Mamic, per salvarsi la faccia, dovrebbe chiamarlo e fare ostacolare le trattative tra le società, ma non sarà così. Siamo ridicoli!


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Luglio 2016)

Non mi strappo certoi capelli per un giocatore come pjaca, non mi dice niente, e comunque se messo a scegliere, è ovvio che va alla Juve


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buffoni come lui non ce ne sono. E' il più pagliaccio di tutti. Ok la scelta è del giocatore, ma perchè si fa le foto, fa i blitz...i blitz, per poi non chiudere? I dirigenti degli infami non hanno foto con tizio e caio poi però il giocatore lo prendono.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Luglio 2016)

Sinceramente Pjaca non ha tutti i torti, mettiamoci nei panni di
un giovane talentuoso, se il vostro procuratore vi chiederebbe
di scegliere tra il vincere un campionato o una champions partendo
dalla panchina del Barcellona oppure giocare titolare solo il campionato
senza neanche le coppe nel Celta Vigo voi che scelta fareste???


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non mi strappo certoi capelli per un giocatore come pjaca, non mi dice niente, e comunque se messo a scegliere, è ovvio che va alla Juve



Non è per il giocatore in sé che la gente è infuriata ma per l'ennesima figuraccia rimediata e per l'ennesimo giocatore che ci viene scippato da altre squadre.

Ioltre c'è la paura che ora Galliani rimedi alla figuraccia strapagando un altro bidone: Vazquez. Come successe con Bertolacci che "rimpiazzò" Kondogbia.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cuadrado lo paghi 20 e hai un rendimento assicurato. Pjaca è più giovane, potenzialmente più forte e guadagna meno, ma le certezze del colombiano non te le da'. Una squadra come la Juve deve prendere Pjaca, una squadra a pezzi come il Milan deve prendere Cuadrado. Questo è il mio pensiero che vale per tutti gli altri ruoli, chiaro che rosico comunque che Pjaca non venga dato che l'alternativa sarà Sansone, Lestienne o Papu Gomez.


Esattamente Cuadrado cosa dà alla squadra?
E' il classico "uno dei tanti", tipico giocatore che può fare discretamnte solo se inserito in un contesto rodato. Sai quello che ti dà, e non è poi chissà che.
Pjaca è un giovane che può solo crescere


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non c'è progetto se non riesci a prendere il primo della lista per rifondare la squadra.
> E lasci che siano altri a pilotarti sul mercato, sui ripieghi che agli altri non servono più. Nell'anno del cambio di proprietà poi



A parte tutto credo che gli astri siano contro di noi, lo fanno apposta a darci notizie del genere alcuni giorni prima della firma (che non arriva mai), ci vogliono veramente male.
Cuadrado non è un giocatore che è stato seguito, si sa solo che è un centometrista, non è un giocatore che prendi perché pensi posa fare bene da noi (tra l'altro credo che piuttosto che venire di noi andrebbe a fare panchina altrove), quindi sì saremmo costretti ad andare su un giocatore costoso che magari non vuole neppure venire, un po' quello che successe l'anno scorso con Kondogbia e il _forte_ Imbula.
Ora è veramente tragica, Galliani è un incapace e non ha un'alternativa pronta, l'unica cosa che può fare è cedere Bacca e farsi spellare vivo per il brocco di turno, perché è noto ormai che Galliani riesca a comprare solamente giocatori mediocri e ipervalutati, i Bertolacci, i Vazquez, ma è lui che ci ha messo in questa situazione e lo ha fatto per anni, infatti le scommesse e i giovani che possono diventare veramente forti non li prenderà mai.
Dal canto nostro dovremmo ridere di lui fino al 31 agosto, a noi che lui faccia un bel mercato o un mercato penoso non cambia molto tanto sappiamo benissimo che la prima opzione non è nemmeno un'opzione credibile.


----------



## medjai (10 Luglio 2016)

Mamma mia, che degrado... Nello stesso momento che la Juve ufficializa l'acquisto di Pjaca, Galliani dovrebbe dimetirsi. 

Krasic, Tévez, Jackson, Kondogbia, Pjaca, etc. Assurdo.


----------



## marcokaka (10 Luglio 2016)

A questo punto i nostri dirigenti devono essere bravi, devono mantenere il sangue freddo, analizzare bene i moltissimi profili che ci sono in giro per il mondo e puntare su un altro "talento pronto". Anche io volevo fortemente Pjaca, lo ritengo un grandissimo giocatore ma dobbiamo accettare l'evidenza dei fatti. Se si lavora bene nel mercato e se davvero si hanno importanti disponibilità economiche, si costruirà una squadra capace di ritornare in champions. Pian piano l'appeal ritornerà ad essere quello di una volta...
L'unica cosa di cui ho paura adesso è questo ritorno di Mr Bee che nelle tempistiche mi preoccupa un poco... non vorrei che dietro ci fosse un ripensamento di Berlusca, ma spero sia una delle marionette attorno. In tal caso prego affinchè Silvio non si faccia condizionare e vada avanti per questa strada...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2016)

Kondogbia 2.0
Speriamo che questa cessione vada in porto, altrimenti l'anno prossimo altra cessione-parto con altro giocatore che verrà conteso e poi ciulato da una nostra concorrente. La differenza con Kondogbia è che quest'anno Pjaca spaccherà il mondo. L'anno scorso, per lo meno, Kondogbia ha giocato una pessima stagione.


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Adesso ho il terrore della solita gallianata, in preda al panco chissà che pippa strapagherà sto giro.
> Spero almeno abbia gradito lo scoglio con il vinello bianco in Croazia.



ovviamente butteremo 25 milioni su vasquez adesso, talmente semplice che non c'è neanche soddisfazione scriverlo


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ovviamente butteremo 25 milioni su vasquez adesso, talmente semplice che non c'è neanche soddisfazione scriverlo



Non vorrei dire un eresia ma secondo me Galliani l'ha fatto apposta proprio x prendere vazquez


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> A questo punto i nostri dirigenti devono essere bravi, devono mantenere il sangue freddo, analizzare bene i moltissimi profili che ci sono in giro per il mondo e puntare su un altro "talento pronto". Anche io volevo fortemente Pjaca, lo ritengo un grandissimo giocatore ma dobbiamo accettare l'evidenza dei fatti. Se si lavora bene nel mercato e se davvero si hanno importanti disponibilità economiche, si costruirà una squadra capace di ritornare in champions. Pian piano l'appeal ritornerà ad essere quello di una volta...
> L'unica cosa di cui ho paura adesso è questo ritorno di Mr Bee che nelle tempistiche mi preoccupa un poco... non vorrei che dietro ci fosse un ripensamento di Berlusca, ma spero sia una delle marionette attorno. In tal caso prego affinchè Silvio non si faccia condizionare e vada avanti per questa strada...



A questo punto, i cinesi, nella "non" persona di Galliani, andrebbero su un talento cristallino e farebbero follie, come a dire:
Pjaca vuole la Juve, noi non siamo il ripiego di nessuno e ci guardiamo attorno, messaggio chiaro al procuratore "amico" e al giocatore, il 21 enne.
Che poi davvero ragazzi stiamo ad aspettare che Pjaca si metta d'accordo con i bianconeri? e, nel caso remoto salti tutto, lo prendiamo a cifre ancora ancora altine?


----------



## kYMERA (10 Luglio 2016)

Son 10 giorni che questo Pjaca è un passo da tutti e in realtà ancora è la'.
Bah a me sembrano continue bufale solo per vendere...


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire un eresia ma secondo me Galliani l'ha fatto apposta proprio x prendere vazquez



Lo temo anch'io.


----------



## Konrad (10 Luglio 2016)

Telefonata a Sheva e missione a Kiev immediata...*YARMOLENKO IL 14 LUGLIO A MILANELLO*...*PUNTO*


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire un eresia ma secondo me Galliani l'ha fatto apposta proprio x prendere vazquez



non è per niente un eresia, anzi..

ma se Galliani "come si dice" fa solo da esecutore adesso, non decide nulla...in teoria dovremmo andare su un talento almeno pari a pjaca o sbaglio?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Adesso ho il terrore della solita gallianata, in preda al panco chissà che pippa strapagherà sto giro.
> Spero almeno abbia gradito lo scoglio con il vinello bianco in Croazia.



Te lo dico io...
Vasquez sta andando in Spagna e Zamparini lo vende a 15 milioni.
Ora arriva il gran Galliani a cavallo e con 25 lo porta al trotto a Milanello con tutti i dovuti fasti del caso.


----------



## Love (10 Luglio 2016)

ma davvero vi aspettavate che preferisse noi alla juve??? noi siamo ai minimi storici loro sono vincenti forse come nn mai...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Luglio 2016)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> scusami ma non sono d' accordo....berlusconi è solo un bugiardo, ma cmq nonostante tutti i soldi li ha messi sempre, perfino negli ultimi 3 anni.
> l anno scorso il pelato ha buttato nel water 90 mln, senza contare che Berlusconi ogni anno stacca assegni per coprire i buchi di bilancio che il pelato riesce a procurare per tutte le polpette che spartisce con i suoi amichetti e procuratori, portando a milano solo scarti strapagati



I fatti dicono che fino allo smantellamento fatto da Berlusconi nel 2012 
al Milan i campioni ci hanno sempre giocato e fare la Champions
ogni anno era una normalità, siamo onesti Galliani amministra i soldi
da 30 anni al Milan ( fidati che i suoi intrecci li ha sempre fatti) ma da
quando e perchè siamo diventati una provinciale?
Il signor Pjaca 10 anni fà sarebbe venuto a fare la tribuna al Milan, ma
allora eri il top al mondo ora siamo una provinciale grazie a Silvio..


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> ma davvero vi aspettavate che preferisse noi alla juve??? noi siamo ai minimi storici loro sono vincenti forse come nn mai...



.


----------



## Pivellino (10 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me non è ancora deciso un bel niente, per la gioia di questi 4 giornalai beoti


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dopo questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...









E con questa il triplete è servito...


----------



## alessandro77 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se fosse venuto da noi la figura l'avrebbe fatta comunque anche la Juventus visto che era in concorrenza e fidati che gli juventini non amano affatto Marmotta.
> 
> Questo lo dico da NON estimatore del Gallo, anzi. Le chiacchiere e le foto stanno a zero: qui ha scelto il giocatore. Così come per Kondogbia. E a questo punto speriamo che faccia quella fine.



quoto tutto


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E con questa il triplete è servito...



Quadriplete certo:






Mentre va in bicicletta a Scarso dei Marmi.


----------



## Roger84 (10 Luglio 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è ancora deciso un bel niente, per la gioia di questi 4 giornalai beoti



Esatto, lo penso anch'io!
Ormai non credo più a nessuno, fino a che non vedo la firma, è tutto in ballo!!!


----------



## VonVittel (10 Luglio 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è ancora deciso un bel niente, per la gioia di questi 4 giornalai beoti



Anche per me non è scontato il finale


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Telefonata a Sheva e missione a Kiev immediata...*YARMOLENKO IL 14 LUGLIO A MILANELLO*...*PUNTO*



Sarebbe troppo intelligente per questo Milan..


----------



## patriots88 (10 Luglio 2016)

vabbè è chiaro che ormai vada altrove.

se fai i blitz devi chiudere subito.

invece è passata una settimana. 

cattivissimo segno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Anche per me non è scontato il finale



Non facciamoci illusioni 

Domani titoli su Galliani che resta sicuro dell'affare in virtù degli accordi tra società, dopodomani Pjaca alla Juve

Un classico


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Luglio 2016)

Non è tanto il fatto che lui preferisca la Juve: giocano la Champions, hanno una rosa superba. Il fatto è che il Milan ha rinnovato Montolivo 30enne per 3 mln l'anno. Galliani o Gancikoff o Merlino dovevano andare dal ragazzo con ALMENO la stessa cifra e vedi che accettava. Bisogna fare cosi purtroppo, per ripartire, offrire buoni ingaggi. Io sinceramente fossi Pjaca la prima cosa che direi sarebbe "ma come, prendo meno di Montolivo ? O di Poli ? E non gioco neanche la Champions ?".


----------



## addox (10 Luglio 2016)

Finchè non ci sono le firme, non si può credere a nulla nel calciomercato. Mi sembra strano che i ladri vadano a prendere un giocatore che non gli serve. Potrebbe essere un depistaggio per abbassare le pretese per Cuadrado, che Alegér vuole fortemente.
Almeno è la mia speranza.


----------



## Pivellino (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma una trattativa semplice si chiude subito, qua sono settimane, mesi, anni (se ne parlava l'anno passato) e ci sono diversi soggetti furbacchioni a cominciare dall'agente che lo ha proposto al mondo, la Dinamo che vuole l'asta, la madre che vuole i miglioni e questo ragazzo che probabilmente non sa cosa vuole. Ma poi.... Tanto forte che alla fine se lo litigano solo milan e juve? Ma Bayern, Barcellona, Real o jna qualsiasi squadra inglese? A me questa storia mi puzza veramente un casino.
Questo sta facendo solo la fortuna dei giornalisti per il momento.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

Se i cinesi esistono devono mettere il gallo sul primo aereo per zagabria e farlo tornare in nottata con pjaca.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Dai, siamo seri.
> 
> Se offri 4 a Pjaca, ti vengono a bussare altri venti chiedendoti la stessa cifra.



Perchè la società è ridicola e si fa comandare dai vari Montolivo e company. Se vengono altri 20 tu gli sbatti davanti le loro prestazioni in freddi numeri, e gli indichi la porta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2016)

Altra gestione vergognosa del mercato. 

I cinesi devono uccidere Galliani. Basta. 

Ogni anni dobbiamo farci prendere per il culo dal mondo intero per tutta l'estate. Basta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come biasimarlo



.


----------



## Theochedeo (10 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Altra gestione vergognosa del mercato.
> 
> I cinesi devono uccidere Galliani. Basta.
> 
> Ogni anni dobbiamo farci prendere per il culo dal mondo intero per tutta l'estate. Basta.



In realtà dovrebbero essere gli ultras che però si ricordano di essere criminali solo quando si tratta di spacciare.


----------



## The P (10 Luglio 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma una trattativa semplice si chiude subito, qua sono settimane, mesi, anni (se ne parlava l'anno passato) e ci sono diversi soggetti furbacchioni a cominciare dall'agente che lo ha proposto al mondo, la Dinamo che vuole l'asta, la madre che vuole i miglioni e questo ragazzo che probabilmente non sa cosa vuole. Ma poi.... Tanto forte che alla fine se lo litigano solo milan e juve? Ma Bayern, Barcellona, Real o jna qualsiasi squadra inglese? A me questa storia mi puzza veramente un casino.
> Questo sta facendo solo la fortuna dei giornalisti per il momento.



thanks god.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ancora il bello deve venire sembra che Bacca abbia chiesto un super ingaggio e gli inglesi stanno virando su Babacar, quindi tradotto nemmeno il 27 mln x fare mercato avremo....al max sosa x 4 mln prenderemo...che tristezza


----------



## wildfrank (10 Luglio 2016)

Non è colpa di Pjaca, è colpa del famigerato duo che dopo almeno 5 anni di malagestione e intrallazzi vari, ha reso la società Milan una vera schifezza, dopo essere stato un modello per tutti, nelle era precedenti. Quelli forti da noi non vengono, vanno dai forti: da noi vengono le mezze calzette che credono di realizzarsi per il solo fatto di indossare una maglia una volta gloriosa. Questi ancora credono di attirare campioni corteggiandoli e facendoli sentire importanti....maddechè?????


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2016)

Il bello è che molti qui lo han fatto passare prima da fenomeno e ora da scarpone.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il bello è che molti qui lo han fatto passare prima da fenomeno e ora da scarpone.



Ad esempio?


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il bello è che molti qui lo han fatto passare prima da fenomeno e ora da scarpone.



la volpe e l'uva..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il bello è che molti qui lo han fatto passare prima da fenomeno e ora da scarpone.



non mi pare di aver letto nessuno che dica sia scarso. Anzi...


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Luglio 2016)

Per me è un fenomeno. Ovviamente si tratta di una scommessa. La certezza invece è l'ennesima amarezza per noi e l'ennesimo Epic Fail del Gallo. Del resto, era logico aspettarselo.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Anche per me non è scontato il finale



Ho appeno letto che fino alla firma di quelli benditi preliminare il Milan non può fare nessuna offerta ufficiale per nessun giocatore.


----------



## Pivellino (10 Luglio 2016)

Anche Mastour era un fenomeno


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il bello è che molti qui lo han fatto passare prima da fenomeno e ora da scarpone.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2016)

Vorrei capire se come si può fare quando ci rifiuta in questo modo un ragazzo di 21, a cui si promette un ruolo fondamentale, magari la 10 (che era del più grande giocatore croato Boban), in una squadra storica che presto (sempre sia vero) avrà potenzialità enormi.. 
Se ci rifiuta questo come possiamo anche solo immaginare di avvicinarci a un big? Almeno questo è giovane, ancora tutto da dimostrare e 1 anno di purgatorio fuori delle coppe dovrebbe in teoria fargli un baffo.. 

Per me questa trattativa rischia di creare un gravissimo precedente. 
Senza nemmeno pensare che se questo diventa un Dybala bestemmieremo pergli il prossimo lustro..


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2016)

Epilogo scontato.


Io comunque mi domando se la storia sarebbe stata uguale se invece di Galliani fossero stati Boban e Maldini a contattare il ragazzo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Luglio 2016)

intanto Pjaca sta per cambiare procuratore....in quanto lui voleva mandarlo al Milan mentre il giocatore a causa dei continui rinvii societari nostri ha scelto di andare alla Juve...assurdo


----------



## Nick (10 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> intanto *Pjaca sta per cambiare procuratore*....in quanto lui voleva mandarlo al Milan mentre il giocatore a causa dei continui rinvii societari nostri ha scelto di andare alla Juve...assurdo


Fonte?


----------



## Djerry (10 Luglio 2016)

Forte era forte, ma questo non vuol dire che non ci sia nessun altro talento under 25 che possa fare al caso nostro ed esplodere da noi, magari proprio come quel Pjaca della scorsa estate ancora poco conosciuto che ci sarebbe costato 10 milioni.

Scouting, metodo, osservazione, competenza: la stessa persona che ha fatto il nome di Pjaca a Galliani (che chiaramente non sapeva chi fosse) gliene faccia un altro e riparte il giro, magari senza entrare in aste selvagge.

Se invece i nomi sono già finiti o scatta il panico alla Bertolacci post rifiuto di Kondogbia, possiamo già dichiarare chiuso il nostro mercato.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2016)

Io però non credo che sia davvero colpa del ragazzo. E stavolta forse nemmeno di Galliani. Mi spiego. Secondo me quando Galliani è andato a Zagabria ha davvero chiuso sia con la dinamo che con il ragazzo, superando quella della Juventus. Solo che l'accordo non poteva essere ratificato subito, perché o Bacca veniva venduto, o c'era la firma e quindi l'autorizzazione cinese. E quindi ha chiesto qualche giorno (forse 7-10 giorni come deadline) convinto che sarebbe stata cosa immediata. Dopo pochi giorni, per sviare le attenzioni dalle difficoltà che ci sono sia nella chiusura (e infatti c'è stato un ulteriore slittamento) e nella vendita di Bacca, per mascherare tutta questa situazione è stata messa in campo tutta questa manfrina. Però alla fine qualche notizia sul ritardo della firma sul preliminare è uscito, e quindi la dinamo ha messo alle strette Galliani, di fatto negoziando di nuovo con la Juventus.
Chiaro mia ipotesi.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Forte era forte, ma questo non vuol dire che non ci sia nessun altro talento under 25 che possa fare al caso nostro ed esplodere da noi, magari proprio come quel Pjaca della scorsa estate ancora poco conosciuto che ci sarebbe costato 10 milioni.
> 
> Scouting, metodo, osservazione, competenza: la stessa persona che ha fatto il nome di Pjaca a Galliani (che chiaramente non sapeva chi fosse) gliene faccia un altro e riparte il giro, magari senza entrare in aste selvagge.
> 
> Se invece i nomi sono già finiti o scatta il panico alla Bertolacci post rifiuto di Kondogbia, possiamo già dichiarare chiuso il nostro mercato.



Perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Forte era forte, ma questo non vuol dire che non ci sia nessun altro talento under 25 che possa fare al caso nostro ed esplodere da noi, magari proprio come quel Pjaca della scorsa estate ancora poco conosciuto che ci sarebbe costato 10 milioni.
> 
> Scouting, metodo, osservazione, competenza: la stessa persona che ha fatto il nome di Pjaca a Galliani (che chiaramente non sapeva chi fosse) gliene faccia un altro e riparte il giro, magari senza entrare in aste selvagge.
> 
> Se invece i nomi sono già finiti o scatta il panico alla Bertolacci post rifiuto di Kondogbia, possiamo già dichiarare chiuso il nostro mercato.


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Forte era forte, ma questo non vuol dire che non ci sia nessun altro talento under 25 che possa fare al caso nostro ed esplodere da noi, magari proprio come quel Pjaca della scorsa estate ancora poco conosciuto che ci sarebbe costato 10 milioni.
> 
> Scouting, metodo, osservazione, competenza: la stessa persona che ha fatto il nome di Pjaca a Galliani (che chiaramente non sapeva chi fosse) gliene faccia un altro e riparte il giro, magari senza entrare in aste selvagge.
> 
> Se invece i nomi sono già finiti o scatta il panico alla Bertolacci post rifiuto di Kondogbia, possiamo già dichiarare chiuso il nostro mercato.



non siamo l'udinese che dobbiamo andare a scoprire i giocatori a meno di 10 milioni..


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2016)

Chissene frega, prendiamo sissoko


----------



## Djerry (10 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> non siamo l'udinese che dobbiamo andare a scoprire i giocatori a meno di 10 milioni..



C'è l'oceano tra la metodologia dell'Udinese (che raramente sfora i 5 milioni per un cartellino, figuriamoci i 10) e pagare il giocatore del momento arrivando regolarmente intorno ai 30. Noi potremmo anche inserirci in mezzo, appena dopo la cifra per un carneade ed appena prima la cifra del giocatore sulla bocca di tutti.

Senza andare troppo lontano, al prezzo con cui avremmo pagato Pjaca sempre dalla Dinamo Zagabria potremmo strappare Rog e Coric, che pur con caratteristiche differenti sono il Pjaca di 12 mesi fa.

Perché dobbiamo sempre aspettare la conferma e non fare come il Dortmund che si assicura Guerreiro prima dell'Europeo per 11 milioni, il quale ora senza aver mai messo piede in città ha già un valore come minimo raddoppiato?
Perché non andiamo a vedere il Lorient giocare?

Si può fare, ed in attesa di creare un modello virtuoso di competenza e scouting spero che chi ha fatto il nome di Pjaca abbia altri nomi immediatamente pronti.
Se invece abbiamo già esaurito le idee, che Soriano e Vazquez siano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è l'oceano tra la metodologia dell'Udinese (che raramente sfora i 5 milioni per un cartellino, figuriamoci i 10) e pagare il giocatore del momento arrivando regolarmente intorno ai 30. Noi potremmo anche inserirci in mezzo, appena dopo la cifra per un carneade ed appena prima la cifra del giocatore sulla bocca di tutti.
> 
> Senza andare troppo lontano, al prezzo con cui avremmo pagato Pjaca sempre dalla Dinamo Zagabria potremmo strappare Rog e Coric, che pur con caratteristiche differenti sono il Pjaca di 12 mesi fa.
> 
> ...



Che poi se non ricordo male noi buttiamo 20 milioni all anno per lo scouting .... Saranno gli amici di Galliani che lo spaccia come lavoratori .


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2016)

Se vuole andare alla Juve ci vada, noi non dobbiamo certo essere il suo ripiego. Chi è Pjaca? Il nuovo Maradona? Suvvia ragazzi.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se vuole andare alla Juve ci vada, noi non dobbiamo certo essere il suo ripiego. Chi è Pjaca? Il nuovo Maradona? Suvvia ragazzi.





Non esiste più nessuno che pjiaca!!! Così come l anno passato c'era solo kondocoso !


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo temo anch'io.





sballotello ha scritto:


> non è per niente un eresia, anzi..
> 
> ma se Galliani "come si dice" fa solo da esecutore adesso, non decide nulla...in teoria dovremmo andare su un talento almeno pari a pjaca o sbaglio?



giusto per concludere la giornata di M___A dovevo vedere il porcogallo vincere e sentire confermate le mie paure...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2016)

Galliani deve essere ucciso


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo temo anch'io.





sballotello ha scritto:


> non è per niente un eresia, anzi..
> 
> ma se Galliani "come si dice" fa solo da esecutore adesso, non decide nulla...in teoria dovremmo andare su un talento almeno pari a pjaca o sbaglio?





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Galliani deve essere ucciso



purtroppo non succederà... ma se lo meriterebbe davvero sto maledetto infame


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2016)

Finchè chi muove i fili della società, cinesi o milanesi, non decide di silurare Galliani... i risultati saranno questi. Non sono nè arrabbiato nè deluso, è una semplice constatazione dei fatti. Galliani = rovina. Con o senza "supervisione".
Mi arrabbierò quando, senza Galliani, si faranno ancora queste figuracce in selfie-visione.

Galliani campione dei social, quello si.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se vuole andare alla Juve ci vada, noi non dobbiamo certo essere il suo ripiego. Chi è Pjaca? Il nuovo Maradona? Suvvia ragazzi.



Ad oggi possiamo essere al massimo la prima scelta di giocatori da bassa classifica, quindi se vuoi diventare prima scelta di qualcuno bisogna tirare fuori i soldi. Al Milan un giocatore non guadagnerebbe premi campionato, vittorie, Champions che guadagnerebbe alla Juve. Dato che, come pare, ci sta comprando Dio assieme a Giuseppe, Maria, il bambin Gesù e i re magi, potevamo benissimo offrirgli un bel po' più di soldi.
Perché senza fare sacrifici economici il gap dalle prime non lo colmi. Ad oggi, 11 luglio, il gap con la Juve se già prima era imbarazzante, è diventato vergognoso. Questi in un mese di mercato hanno preso Pjanic, Dani Alves, Benatia e Pjaca. Senza teatrini su cessioni che bloccano il mercato. Quelli che sono arrivati da noi sono un terzino a p. 0 dall'Argentina e il capocannoniere della Serie B.

Al di là della figuraccia di mercato, l'ennesima, che resta e resterà impressa, poi magari hanno deciso di non voler fare questo sacrificio economico per il ragazzo. Mò però voglio proprio vedere chi prendono, e conoscendo i miei polli ho già i brividi e mi si rizzano i peli delle braccia.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2016)

sono più arrabbiato con i tifosi che ancora sostengono galliani che per l'esito dell'operazione


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se vuole andare alla Juve ci vada, noi non dobbiamo certo essere il suo ripiego. Chi è Pjaca? Il nuovo Maradona? Suvvia ragazzi.



Hai ragionissima, è che ormai siamo abituati ai ripieghi folli di questa società, del tipo Ronaldo non viene? Ok, strapaghiamo Oliveira.


Lungi da me paragonare i giocatori eh, era un esempio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2016)

Concordo pienamente i cinesi devono sa subito tagliare i ponti con quel cancro di Galliani . Ma ovviamente non succederà quindi teniamo duro fino a settembre .


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ad oggi possiamo essere al massimo la prima scelta di giocatori da bassa classifica, quindi se vuoi diventare prima scelta di qualcuno bisogna tirare fuori i soldi. Al Milan un giocatore non guadagnerebbe premi campionato, vittorie, Champions che guadagnerebbe alla Juve. Dato che, come pare, ci sta comprando Dio assieme a Giuseppe, Maria, il bambin Gesù e i re magi, potevamo benissimo offrirgli un bel po' più di soldi.
> Perché senza fare sacrifici economici il gap dalle prime non lo colmi. Ad oggi, 11 luglio, il gap con la Juve se già prima era imbarazzante, è diventato vergognoso. Questi in un mese di mercato hanno preso Pjanic, Dani Alves, Benatia e Pjaca. Senza teatrini su cessioni che bloccano il mercato. Quelli che sono arrivati da noi sono un terzino a p. 0 dall'Argentina e il capocannoniere della Serie B.
> 
> Al di là della figuraccia di mercato, l'ennesima, che resta e resterà impressa, poi magari hanno deciso di non voler fare questo sacrificio economico per il ragazzo. Mò però voglio proprio vedere chi prendono, e conoscendo i miei polli ho già i brividi e mi si rizzano i peli delle braccia.




Io comunque non sono stupita o arrabbiata perché ormai sono abituata a queste figure indecorose,ma questo dimostra per la 465123 volta che Galliani è inadatto,in ogni ruolo e a qualunque livello.Sarà la nostra rovina fino all'ultimo giorno in cui resterà.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ad oggi possiamo essere al massimo la prima scelta di giocatori da bassa classifica, quindi se vuoi diventare prima scelta di qualcuno bisogna tirare fuori i soldi. Al Milan un giocatore non guadagnerebbe premi campionato, vittorie, Champions che guadagnerebbe alla Juve. Dato che, come pare, ci sta comprando Dio assieme a Giuseppe, Maria, il bambin Gesù e i re magi, potevamo benissimo offrirgli un bel po' più di soldi.
> Perché senza fare sacrifici economici il gap dalle prime non lo colmi. Ad oggi, 11 luglio, il gap con la Juve se già prima era imbarazzante, è diventato vergognoso. Questi in un mese di mercato hanno preso Pjanic, Dani Alves, Benatia e Pjaca. Senza teatrini su cessioni che bloccano il mercato. Quelli che sono arrivati da noi sono un terzino a p. 0 dall'Argentina e il capocannoniere della Serie B.
> 
> Al di là della figuraccia di mercato, l'ennesima, che resta e resterà impressa, poi magari hanno deciso di non voler fare questo sacrificio economico per il ragazzo. Mò però voglio proprio vedere chi prendono, e conoscendo i miei polli ho già i brividi e mi si rizzano i peli delle braccia.



Ma infatti siamo in una situazione in cui ci saranno molti altri no, è normale. Bisogna avere la mente aperta, se Pjaca non ci vuole venire bisogna già essere su un altro giocatore, valido ovviamente perchè ripeto, il croato non è Maradona. E se serve gli si danno più soldi per convincerlo, perchè ci tocca fare anche questo aimè.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Hai ragionissima, è che ormai siamo abituati ai ripieghi folli di questa società, del tipo Ronaldo non viene? Ok, strapaghiamo Oliveira.
> 
> 
> Lungi da me paragonare i giocatori eh, era un esempio.



Il problema è quello, ci tuffiamo sul nome di moda sui giornali, se sfuma quello si passa dai 2-3 amici di merende a prendere quel che passa al convento. Questa politica è assurda. Sfuma il croato? Devi avere altri nomi bravi sul tuo taccuino, non puoi dopo un fallimento andare da Preziosi a prendere l'esterno del Genoa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio spiega il retroscena: il giocatore da subito era pro Juventus, poi il Milan è andato in Croazia e anche il suo agente ha cercato di fargli capire che il Milan lo voleva di più e che si era mosso meglio. Il giocatore era molto tentato ma non ha mai dato l'ok definitivo al Milan. 
Quindi la Juve è tornata alla carica, lo ha fatto chiamare da Mandzukic, effetto CL, con Galliani sempre pronto a dargli tutto ciò che voleva. Tuttavia il ragazzo ha sempre preferito la Juve al Milan, fino a quando ieri ha dato il via libera definitivo ai bianconeri. Ma senza dire di no al Milan, anzi.*


----------



## el_gaucho (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio spiega il retroscena: il giocatore da subito era pro Juventus, poi il Milan è andato in Croazia e anche il suo agente ha cercato di fargli capire che il Milan lo voleva di più e che si era mosso meglio. Il giocatore era molto tentato ma non ha mai dato l'ok definitivo al Milan.
> Quindi la Juve è tornata alla carica, lo ha fatto chiamare da Mandzukic, effetto CL, con Galliani sempre pronto a dargli tutto ciò che voleva. Tuttavia il ragazzo ha sempre preferito la Juve al Milan, fino a quando ieri ha dato il via libera definitivo ai bianconeri. Ma senza dire di no al Milan, anzi.*



Mah, dice si alla Juve, ma non dice no al Milan ....
A me sembra un Intervento a difesa di chi gli passa le notizie per nascondere l'ennesima figura barbina.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio spiega il retroscena: il giocatore da subito era pro Juventus, poi il Milan è andato in Croazia e anche il suo agente ha cercato di fargli capire che il Milan lo voleva di più e che si era mosso meglio. Il giocatore era molto tentato ma non ha mai dato l'ok definitivo al Milan.
> Quindi la Juve è tornata alla carica, lo ha fatto chiamare da Mandzukic, effetto CL, con Galliani sempre pronto a dargli tutto ciò che voleva. Tuttavia il ragazzo ha sempre preferito la Juve al Milan, fino a quando ieri ha dato il via libera definitivo ai bianconeri. Ma senza dire di no al Milan, anzi.*



Ah beh ora è chiaro una domenica giocherà con la Juve ed una con noi!! Bravo bravo!!


----------



## TheZio (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio spiega il retroscena: il giocatore da subito era pro Juventus, poi il Milan è andato in Croazia e anche il suo agente ha cercato di fargli capire che il Milan lo voleva di più e che si era mosso meglio. Il giocatore era molto tentato ma non ha mai dato l'ok definitivo al Milan.
> Quindi la Juve è tornata alla carica, lo ha fatto chiamare da Mandzukic, effetto CL, con Galliani sempre pronto a dargli tutto ciò che voleva. Tuttavia il ragazzo ha sempre preferito la Juve al Milan, fino a quando ieri ha dato il via libera definitivo ai bianconeri. Ma senza dire di no al Milan, anzi.*



Niente scuse, la verità è che senza soldi non si va da nessuna parte...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio spiega il retroscena: il giocatore da subito era pro Juventus, poi il Milan è andato in Croazia e anche il suo agente ha cercato di fargli capire che il Milan lo voleva di più e che si era mosso meglio. Il giocatore era molto tentato ma non ha mai dato l'ok definitivo al Milan.
> Quindi la Juve è tornata alla carica, lo ha fatto chiamare da Mandzukic, effetto CL, con Galliani sempre pronto a dargli tutto ciò che voleva. Tuttavia il ragazzo ha sempre preferito la Juve al Milan, fino a quando ieri ha dato il via libera definitivo ai bianconeri. Ma senza dire di no al Milan, anzi.*







Jino ha scritto:


> Se vuole andare alla Juve ci vada, noi non dobbiamo certo essere il suo ripiego. Chi è Pjaca? Il nuovo Maradona? Suvvia ragazzi.



Quoto,il ragazzo sembra molto forte dispiace si ma non mi strappo i capelli se non vuole venire che vada la amen.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Luglio 2016)

Se entro stasera non lo annunciano mi metto a ridere


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Io continuo a non credere a Di Marzio...probabilmente sbaglio....spero di no


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2016)

Quello che non capisco è che mentre per noi l'attesa può avere un senso per il via libera dei cinesi mi chiedo perché Pjaca non abbia ancora detto si definitivamente alla Juve..cosa sta aspettando?


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2016)

Ma che ci frega...noi prendiamo LASAGNA!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non credere a Di Marzio...probabilmente sbaglio....spero di no



questa volta non ci sono state le smentite del ragazzo ne della società Juve però.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è che mentre per noi l'attesa può avere un senso per il via libera dei cinesi mi chiedo perché Pjaca non abbia ancora detto si definitivamente alla Juve..cosa sta aspettando?



secondo me per la Juve è un ripiego. Sta trattando qualche altro giocatore , se dovesse partire qualcuno può permettersi tranquillamente uno come Gotze.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> questa volta non ci sono state le smentite del ragazzo ne della società Juve però.



Vabbe non mi interessa...fino all ufficialità io ci credo...l'unica cosa che dovrebbe essere certa è che AVREMMO offerto di piu....vediamo...e in ogni caso x me per la juve è solo un capriccio...preferivano cuardato sanchez o altri...maledetti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio spiega il retroscena: il giocatore da subito era pro Juventus, poi il Milan è andato in Croazia e anche il suo agente ha cercato di fargli capire che il Milan lo voleva di più e che si era mosso meglio. Il giocatore era molto tentato ma non ha mai dato l'ok definitivo al Milan.
> Quindi la Juve è tornata alla carica, lo ha fatto chiamare da Mandzukic, effetto CL, con Galliani sempre pronto a dargli tutto ciò che voleva. Tuttavia il ragazzo ha sempre preferito la Juve al Milan, fino a quando ieri ha dato il via libera definitivo ai bianconeri. Ma senza dire di no al Milan, anzi.*



Su Pjaca mi sono fatto un'idea: per la Juve il ragazzo nn è prima scelta. Per il ragazzo la Juve è prima scelta. Per il Milan è prima scelta. Situazione chiarissima insomma


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Su Pjaca mi sono fatto un'idea: per la Juve il ragazzo nn è prima scelta. Per il ragazzo la Juve è prima scelta. Per il Milan è prima scelta. Situazione chiarissima insomma



L'unica cosa chiara è che siamo la prima scelta solo quando siamo gli unici su un calciatore. Almeno quando si può definire tale. Su sosa abbiamo molto molto molto fascino.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2016)

Rendiamoci bene conto cosa siamo diventati grazie al nostro recente passato. E soprattutto realizziamo quale immagine abbiamo dato all'esterno grazie a una dirigenza al limite della follia. I risultati sportivi sono solo la logica conseguenza. 
Mentre qualcuno si guardava allo specchio sentendosi il più bello e il più titolato si è perso il contatto con la realtà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2016)

Si ma tanto noi prendiamo Lasagna cosa vi preoccupate


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è che mentre per noi l'attesa può avere un senso per il via libera dei cinesi mi chiedo perché Pjaca non abbia ancora detto si definitivamente alla Juve..cosa sta aspettando?


Secondo Di Marzio Pjaca l'avrebbe dato il sì definitivo...è quello che intende con "ha dato il via libera alla Rubentus"


----------



## TheZio (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Su Pjaca mi sono fatto un'idea: per la Juve il ragazzo nn è prima scelta. Per il ragazzo la Juve è prima scelta. Per il Milan è prima scelta. Situazione chiarissima insomma



Se avessimo le palle, andremmo a prendere Cuadrado e tenteremo lo scambio con la Juve per Pjaca..


----------



## Giangy (11 Luglio 2016)

Un pò mi dispiace che vada dai gobbi... però è una scelta sua, se vuole andare, alla fine che vada


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Luglio 2016)

Galliani cura il mercato della Serie A, non solo quello del Milan. Se Piaja "vorrà" andare alla Juve, sarà comunque un affare di Galliani, avrà pure i contratti fac-simile dei gobbi in valigetta.


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2016)

Salta Pjaca e giustamente invece che prendere un attimo di fiato, ragionaare a mente fredda e fiondarsi su un altro obiettivo di spessore (anche se Pjaca ha un rapporto prezzo-età-potenziale forse irragiungibile) si va su KL15.
Aspetta un attimo, mi dite che AG quando è saltato Kondo ha preso in due minuti quel pippero di Bertolacci strapagandolo?
Beh ma quest'anno non fare queste cavolate, del resto c'è Gangikoff a monitorarlo.. eh si, bello esser milanisti nel 2016..


----------



## DOOOOD (11 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> .



30 milioni non è mai possibili li abbiano offerti . Più probabile le offerte fossero quasi uguali , del tipo 22 milioni +bonus per arrivare ai 25. Ma con la volontà del giocatore la Dinamo può poco.


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 30 milioni non è mai possibili li abbiano offerti . Più probabile le offerte fossero quasi uguali , del tipo 22 milioni +bonus per arrivare ai 25. Ma con la volontà del giocatore la Dinamo può poco.



è chiaro che seguiamo la linea giornalistica, no? Loro lo danno fatto alla Juve, loro parlano di cifre, loro hanno fatto tutta sta storia. Nemmeno c'è l'ufficialità se per questo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Luglio 2016)

Questa è una delusione grandissima! Solo per il fatto che il milan ha una tradizione di croati con Boban su tutti, avrebbero dovuto riuscire a convincerlo senza troppi sforzi!

Rimango ancora ultra pessimista su tutto!


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio spiega il retroscena: il giocatore da subito era pro Juventus, poi il Milan è andato in Croazia e anche il suo agente ha cercato di fargli capire che il Milan lo voleva di più e che si era mosso meglio. Il giocatore era molto tentato ma non ha mai dato l'ok definitivo al Milan.
> Quindi la Juve è tornata alla carica, lo ha fatto chiamare da Mandzukic, effetto CL, con Galliani sempre pronto a dargli tutto ciò che voleva. Tuttavia il ragazzo ha sempre preferito la Juve al Milan, fino a quando ieri ha dato il via libera definitivo ai bianconeri. Ma senza dire di no al Milan, anzi.*



Di Marzio sei un buffone.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Sky ci sarebbe ancora qualche speranza per Pjaca al Milan. La Juve dopo il si di Marko dovrà trovare l'accordo con la Dinamo. Ci potrebbero essere problematiche su clausole contrattuali e modalità di pagamento. Il Milan ha fatto sapere ai diretti interessati di esserci ancora ed è pronto ad ulteriore rilancio. Pjaca peraltro nonostante preeferisca la Juve, non ha mai rifiutato il Milan.*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2016)

up


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky ci sarebbe ancora qualche speranza per Pjaca al Milan. La Juve dopo il si di Marko dovrà trovare l'accordo con la Dinamo. Ci potrebbero essere problematiche su clausole contrattuali e modalità di pagamento. Il Milan ha fatto sapere ai diretti interessati di esserci ancora ed è pronto ad ulteriore rilancio. Pjaca peraltro nonostante preeferisca la Juve, non ha mai rifiutato il Milan.*



[MENTION=2053]Andre96[/MENTION] Calma con le parole!


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky ci sarebbe ancora qualche speranza per Pjaca al Milan. La Juve dopo il si di Marko dovrà trovare l'accordo con la Dinamo. Ci potrebbero essere problematiche su clausole contrattuali e modalità di pagamento. Il Milan ha fatto sapere ai diretti interessati di esserci ancora ed è pronto ad ulteriore rilancio. Pjaca peraltro nonostante preeferisca la Juve, non ha mai rifiutato il Milan.*



.


----------



## Coripra (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky ci sarebbe ancora qualche speranza per Pjaca al Milan. La Juve dopo il si di Marko dovrà trovare l'accordo con la Dinamo. Ci potrebbero essere problematiche su clausole contrattuali e modalità di pagamento. Il Milan ha fatto sapere ai diretti interessati di esserci ancora ed è pronto ad ulteriore rilancio. Pjaca peraltro nonostante preeferisca la Juve, non ha mai rifiutato il Milan.*



Non credevo a Sky quando dava notizie negative e ci credo ancora meno adesso.
Sorry


----------



## zlatan (11 Luglio 2016)

Va be ragazzi ce ne faremo una ragione. E' stato molto peggio l'anno scorso con Kondocoso, che tra noi e le m... ha preferito loro e nessuno dei 2 faceva le coppe. Quest'anno ci sta, va in una squadra che vincerà il sesto scudetto, e va a giocare la Champions. Poi obbiettivamente da noi avrebbe giocato sempre, da loro giocherà qualche volta, ma per quel poco che lo conosco è uno che se gioca 10 minuti è comunque in grado di fare la differenza, quindi ha preferito la gloria ad una scommessa. Stavolta a Galliani non si può imputare niente, se non che è lui che ci ha ridotto in queste condizioni senza apeal senza nessuno che si sogna di venire da noi....


----------



## Jaqen (11 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me nessuno sa granché, quando oggi Bargiggia ha sparato le visite mediche a mercoledì ho pensato proprio che non hanno notizie su nulla


----------



## Roger84 (11 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me nessuno sa granché, quando oggi Bargiggia ha sparato le visite mediche a mercoledì ho pensato proprio che non hanno notizie su nulla



Oggi Bargiggia ha rilanciato le visite mediche??? Allora sono più ottimista di prima....


----------



## diavolo (11 Luglio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Va be ragazzi ce ne faremo una ragione. E' stato molto peggio l'anno scorso con Kondocoso, che tra noi e le m... ha preferito loro e nessuno dei 2 faceva le coppe. Quest'anno ci sta, va in una squadra che vincerà il sesto scudetto, e va a giocare la Champions. Poi obbiettivamente da noi avrebbe giocato sempre, da loro giocherà qualche volta, ma per quel poco che lo conosco è uno che se gioca 10 minuti è comunque in grado di fare la differenza, quindi ha preferito la gloria ad una scommessa. *Stavolta a Galliani non si può imputare niente, se non che è lui che ci ha ridotto in queste condizioni *senza apeal senza nessuno che si sogna di venire da noi....


Ok


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questa è una delusione grandissima! Solo per il fatto che il milan ha una tradizione di croati con Boban su tutti, avrebbero dovuto riuscire a convincerlo senza troppi sforzi!
> 
> Rimango ancora ultra pessimista su tutto!



La tradizione è ininfluente allo stato attuale.
Il Milan di oggi è un club totalmente da ricostruire, che figura ancora di proprietà di Berlusconi. 

Ci vuole coraggio per accettare il Milan di oggi, e obiettivamente, tra Juventus e Milan non c'è neanche da discutere su quale sia la scelta migliore.


In ogni caso, se Pjaca va alla Juve non cambia nulla qualora il budget di mercato sia davvero di almeno 100 milioni (in teoria dovrebbero essere 200).

Ci sono altri giocatori che si possono acquistare con la forza bruta. 
Se ci sono i soldi, e la volontà di investirli, c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta su chi comprare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky ci sarebbe ancora qualche speranza per Pjaca al Milan. La Juve dopo il si di Marko dovrà trovare l'accordo con la Dinamo. Ci potrebbero essere problematiche su clausole contrattuali e modalità di pagamento. Il Milan ha fatto sapere ai diretti interessati di esserci ancora ed è pronto ad ulteriore rilancio. Pjaca peraltro nonostante preeferisca la Juve, non ha mai rifiutato il Milan.*



Si certo e la Juve si fa soffiare il giocatore per delle clausole ma dai, al massimo si inchina alle volontà della Dinamo piuttosto che lascirlo a noi, poi diciamocela tutta ma qualcuno lo vorrebbe ancora ? ma proprio no noi non siamo il ripiego di NESSUNO.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky ci sarebbe ancora qualche speranza per Pjaca al Milan. La Juve dopo il si di Marko dovrà trovare l'accordo con la Dinamo. Ci potrebbero essere problematiche su clausole contrattuali e modalità di pagamento. Il Milan ha fatto sapere ai diretti interessati di esserci ancora ed è pronto ad ulteriore rilancio. Pjaca peraltro nonostante preeferisca la Juve, non ha mai rifiutato il Milan.*



Praticamente ci mandano avanti qualche altro giorno con una finta speranza, mentre il Gallo sta pacche all'aria a Ibizia
Va bene


----------



## zlatan (11 Luglio 2016)

Dunque ricapitolando è stato visto a Zagabria al ristorante, per Pjaca, ed è tornata panza piena senza il croato, poi è andato a Ibiza palle all'aria, ha magnato e bevuto con Pozzo ed è tornato senza ne Musacchio nè Zielinski... Il prossimo ristorante da svuotare quale sarà??...


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2016)

Sky lascia aperta la pista Milan probabilmente per poter scrivere ancora qualche articolo, ma a quanto pare il ragazzo ha deciso e dopo le ferie andrà a Torino per visite e firma.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sky lascia aperta la pista Milan probabilmente per poter scrivere ancora qualche articolo, ma a quanto pare il ragazzo ha deciso e dopo le ferie andrà a Torino per visite e firma.



Il ragazzo non è in ferie. Se non erro si allena dal 3 Luglio con la Dinamo.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo non è in ferie. Se non erro si allena dal 3 Luglio con la Dinamo.



Quindi non ha fatto ferie post europeo?!


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi non ha fatto ferie post europeo?!



Il 4 Luglio ha postato le foto del suo primo allenamento. Credo che a breve abbia i preliminari di Champions (2° turno).


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky ci sarebbe ancora qualche speranza per Pjaca al Milan. La Juve dopo il si di Marko dovrà trovare l'accordo con la Dinamo. Ci potrebbero essere problematiche su clausole contrattuali e modalità di pagamento. Il Milan ha fatto sapere ai diretti interessati di esserci ancora ed è pronto ad ulteriore rilancio. Pjaca peraltro nonostante preeferisca la Juve, non ha mai rifiutato il Milan.*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo non è in ferie. Se non erro si allena dal 3 Luglio con la Dinamo.





Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi non ha fatto ferie post europeo?!



Esatto. Non è in ferie. Ma le visite mediche e la firma coi gobbi li farà certamente nei prossimi giorni, se è vero quello che dice Di Marzio.


----------



## ralf (11 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo non è in ferie. Se non erro si allena dal 3 Luglio con la Dinamo.



Domani sera la Dinamo gioca l'andata dei preliminari di Champions contro una squadra macedone, dovrebbero esserci sia lui che Coric.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Non è in ferie. Ma le visite mediche e la firma coi gobbi li farà certamente nei prossimi giorni, se è vero quello che dice Di Marzio.



Non capisco una cosa in tutta questa storia. Di marzio dice da giorni che il tempo fa il gioco della juve ma in teoria non dovrebbe esser il contrario? Marmotta non dovrebbe esser preoccupato di chiudere prima possibile? Quelli bloccati attualmente siamo noi. Tra qualche giorno potrebbero cambiare molte cose e potremmo tornare alla carica se la juve nel frattempo non avesse ancora chiuso. Quale elemento mi manca??? Certe trattative vanno chiuse il prima possibile qualora ci siano i due elementi per farlo e cioè si del giocatore e accordo col club di appartenenza. Non è che pjaca o il suo procuratore stanno aspettando il milan per correttezza??


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

E intanto anche oggi non firma con la juve...


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non capisco una cosa in tutta questa storia. Di marzio dice da giorni che il tempo fa il gioco della juve ma in teoria non dovrebbe esser il contrario? Marmotta non dovrebbe esser preoccupato di chiudere prima possibile? Quelli bloccati attualmente siamo noi. Tra qualche giorno potrebbero cambiare molte cose e potremmo tornare alla carica se la juve nel frattempo non avesse ancora chiuso. *Quale elemento mi manca*??? Certe trattative vanno chiuse il prima possibile qualora ci siano i due elementi per farlo e cioè si del giocatore e accordo col club di appartenenza. Non è che pjaca o il suo procuratore stanno aspettando il milan per correttezza??



1. Il preliminare della Dinamo
2. La trattativa Juve-Dinamo poiché la Juve, forte della volontà del giocatore, sicuramente rivedrà al ribasso la cifra pattuita con il,Milan (magari con bonus)

Il giocatore è già andato. Pensiamo a KL15


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Qualcuno ha visto marotta a zagabria a firmare?? qualcuno ha visto invece Galliani???

mmmmmm........


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2016)

Dai..... Fino alla prima partita di preliminare di Champions non farà sapere dove va....
Poi ovviamente appena terminata la partita.. Nella latrina dello spogliatoio sul.coperchio del orinale apporra la sua firma sul foglio che la marmotta gli porrà.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E intanto anche oggi non firma con la juve...



Io penso come già detto che per lui la Juve è una prima scelta , ma lui non lo è per la Juve. La Juve si è impuntata ha fatto capricci e si è assicurata che fine alla fine del mercato se lo vuole se lo prende , perchè tanto ha il si del giocatore. Stanno puntando altri obiettivi e se uscirà fuori un nulla di fatto andranno da Pjaca. 

Contento lui .


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 1. Il preliminare della Dinamo
> 2. La trattativa Juve-Dinamo poiché la Juve, forte della volontà del giocatore, sicuramente rivedrà al ribasso la cifra pattuita con il,Milan (magari con bonus)
> 
> Il giocatore è già andato. Pensiamo a KL15



Il preliminare può avere una valenza sulla trattativa?? Non capisco quale. E dire che il milan su pjaca si è mosso prima di tutti e prima della juve sicuramente. Avremmo dovuto prenderlo la scorsa estate. Che la juve possa prenderlo al ribasso non mi va giù. Mi auguro galliani rompa alla grande in questa trattativa cosi che alla fine la juve per prenderlo debba dissanguarsi. Per ora si è arrivati a un contratto di 2 annui mi pare...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io penso come già detto che per lui la Juve è una prima scelta , ma lui non lo è per la Juve. La Juve si è impuntata ha fatto capricci e si è assicurata che fine alla fine del mercato se lo vuole se lo prende , perchè tanto ha il si del giocatore. Stanno puntando altri obiettivi e se uscirà fuori un nulla di fatto andranno da Pjaca.
> 
> Contento lui .


Si ma non vedo ne esponenti della Dinamo a Torino nè Marmotta a Zagabria...io resto ai fatti..e i fatti dicono che galliani a Zagabria ci è andato e tornato col sorriso...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma non vedo ne esponenti della Dinamo a Torino nè Marmotta a Zagabria...io resto ai fatti..e i fatti dicono che galliani a Zagabria ci è andato e tornato col sorriso...



eri il più pessimista di noi. Guardati ora ! Sei un anticonformista


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> eri il più pessimista di noi. Guardati ora ! Sei un anticonformista



ahaah sulla cessione ho ancora i miei dubbi forti..ma finchè zio Sal è a Milano ho speranze.

Su Pjaca invece ci credo...e ogni giorno che passa ci credo sempre di più...


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Non disperate. Pjaca è già nostro. Musacchio anche. Probabilmente pure Zielinski.
E la cessione ci sarà.
Quando meno ce l'aspetteremo...Galliani in conferenza con Montella si è sbilanciato troppo.


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non disperate. Pjaca è già nostro. Musacchio anche. Probabilmente pure Zielinski.
> E la cessione ci sarà.
> Quando meno ce l'aspetteremo...Galliani in conferenza con Montella si è sbilanciato troppo.


Pjaca non credo, il resto chissà.


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Pjaca non credo, il resto chissà.



Questi cinesi non sono quelli fake di mr. bean...le figuracce stile kondogbia quest'anno non ci saranno.
L'interesse della juve è stato montato mediaticamente a regola d'arte per tenere viva la suspance sulla trattativa, ma il milan ha in pugno il giocatore e si sta solo aspettando o la cessione di Bacca o la firma del preliminare.
Anche perchè Pjaca è un' esterno/trequartista/doppia punta e se la juve dovesse comprare qualcuno in questo ruolo non andrebbe sicuramente su un classe '95, vedasi operazioni daniel alves, pjanic, benatia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Questi cinesi non sono quelli fake di mr. bean...le figuracce stile kondogbia quest'anno non ci saranno.
> L'interesse della juve è stato montato mediaticamente a regola d'arte per tenere viva la suspance sulla trattativa, ma il milan ha in pugno il giocatore e si sta solo aspettando o la cessione di Bacca o la firma del preliminare.
> Anche perchè Pjaca è un' esterno/trequartista/doppia punta e se la juve dovesse comprare qualcuno in questo ruolo non andrebbe sicuramente su un classe '95, vedasi operazioni daniel alves, pjanic, benatia.



Eri fiducioso anche su Ibra...


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eri fiducioso anche su Ibra...



Anche su Pellegrini 
Non posso azzeccarle tutte dai, altrimenti starei in tv con Pedullà


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non disperate. Pjaca è già nostro. Musacchio anche. Probabilmente pure Zielinski.
> E la cessione ci sarà.
> Quando meno ce l'aspetteremo...Galliani in conferenza con Montella si è sbilanciato troppo.



si e poi ti svegli tutto sudato.....

Si scherza...


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Questi cinesi non sono quelli fake di mr. bean...le figuracce stile kondogbia quest'anno non ci saranno.
> L'interesse della juve è stato montato mediaticamente a regola d'arte per tenere viva la suspance sulla trattativa, ma il milan ha in pugno il giocatore e si sta solo aspettando o la cessione di Bacca o la firma del preliminare.
> Anche perchè Pjaca è un' esterno/trequartista/doppia punta e se la juve dovesse comprare qualcuno in questo ruolo non andrebbe sicuramente su un classe '95, vedasi operazioni daniel alves, pjanic, benatia.


Vedremo ma è la prima volta che Di Marzio, aihmè, si sbilancia davvero, per me è andato...ma tutto può succedere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Questi cinesi non sono quelli fake di mr. bean...le figuracce stile kondogbia quest'anno non ci saranno.



La figuraccia è comunque tutta di Galliani.. anche se poi arrivasse la cessione, il mancato arrivo di Pjaca non sarebbe da imputare ai cinesi.
Cosa che invece stano facendo credere Ordine e altri vassalli... dicendo che il blitz di Galliani è stato eccellente ma il poverino ha fallito solo perchè non c'è la firma del preliminare dei lentissimi cinesi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Anche su Pellegrini
> Non posso azzeccarle tutte dai, altrimenti starei in tv con Pedullà



Sisi non mi interessava sbugiardarti, constatavo 

L'unica cosa è che Di Marzio si sta tenendo una porta aperta sul Milan quando sembra praticamente sicuro alla Juve il giocatore, un po' troppo comodo


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La figuraccia è comunque tutta di Galliani.. anche se arrivasse la cessione il mancato arrivo di Pjaca non sarebbe da imputare ai cinesi.
> Cosa che invece stano facendo credere Ordine e altri vassalli... dicendo che il blitz di Galliani è stato eccellente ma il poverino ha fallito solo perchè non c'è la firma del preliminare



A livello puramente teorico sono d'accordo con te, ma a livello pratico la tua tesi non regge in quanto quest'estate Galliani è un burattino nelle mani dei cinesi.
Perciò sono fiducioso del fatto che qualunque suo viaggio, qualunque sua mossa sia precedentemente decisa assieme a Gancikoff e gli altri direttori operativi della cordata.
Non dimentichiamoci le parole di Galliani in conferenza.


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sisi non mi interessava sbugiardarti, constatavo
> 
> L'unica cosa è che Di Marzio si sta tenendo una porta aperta sul Milan quando sembra praticamente sicuro alla Juve il giocatore, un po' troppo comodo



Anche Zielinski lo davano per fatto al Napoli, eppure....
Io sono dell'idea che non si sappia granchè di ciò che veramente voglia fare il Milan e sono altresì convinto che diverse operazioni siano già state concluse e vengano tenute in ghiaccio fino a data da destinarsi.
Non so quando lo verremo a sapere, ma sono fiducioso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> A livello puramente teorico sono d'accordo con te, ma a livello pratico la tua tesi non regge in quanto quest'estate Galliani è un burattino nelle mani dei cinesi.
> Perciò sono fiducioso del fatto che qualunque suo viaggio, qualunque sua mossa sia precedentemente decisa assieme a Gancikoff e gli altri direttori operativi della cordata.
> Non dimentichiamoci le parole di Galliani in conferenza.



I selfie al ristorante e l'esposizione mediatica però non gli sono stati imposti da Gancikoff o Galatioto.
Se nessuno avesse saputo del blitz oggi nessuno avrebbe il sangue avvelenato per il mancato arrivo del giocatore. In questo sta la grande figuraccia, come per Kondogbia o tevez.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I selfie al ristorante e l'esposizione mediatica però non gli sono stati imposti da Gancikoff o Galatioto.
> Se nessuno avesse saputo del blitz oggi nessuno avrebbe il sangue avvelenato per il mancato arrivo del giocatore. In questo sta la grande figuraccia, come per Kondogbia o tevez.



.


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I selfie al ristorante e l'esposizione mediatica però non gli sono stati imposti da Gancikoff o Galatioto.
> Se nessuno avesse saputo del blitz oggi nessuno avrebbe il sangue avvelenato per il mancato arrivo del giocatore. In questo sta la grande figuraccia, come per Kondogbia o tevez.



Perchè la notizia del suo incontro ad Ibiza con Musacchio chi pensi che l'abbia fatta girare se non lui?
A me non interessa il suo modus operandi, l'importante è portare a casa i risultati...e questi li vedremo a breve, giudicherò solamente dopo.

Continuo a ripetere che per una serie di motivi, tattici e non, la Juve non penso sia veramente interessata e che sia tutta una montatura mediatica per creare un "derby di mercato"...come con cuadrado, rugani e chi più ne ha, più ne metta.

Ti pongo anche un'altra domanda...come pensi avremmo reagito se non avessimo saputo nulla del mercato fino al 15 luglio? 
No perchè adesso ci lamentiamo per le foto, ma mi gioco quel che vuoi che senza le foto di galliani avremmo iniziato a disperarci pensando a pavoletti e rincon.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ti pongo anche un'altra domanda...come pensi avremmo reagito se non avessimo saputo nulla del mercato fino al 15 luglio?
> No perchè adesso ci lamentiamo per le foto, ma mi gioco quel che vuoi che senza le foto di galliani avremmo iniziato a disperarci pensando a pavoletti e rincon.



Questo è probabile se non certo ma, parlo soprattutto per me, il mancato arrivo di Pjaca è la ferita peggiore. Mi ero molto illuso per il suo arrivo e lo consideravo il primo vero segnale del cambiamento. Quindi mi fa molto rabbia vedere come è stata gestita la cosa, sempre con i soliti errori da dilettante del solito personaggio.


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo è probabile se non certo ma, parlo soprattutto per me, il mancato arrivo di Pjaca è la ferita peggiore. Mi ero molto illuso per il suo arrivo e lo consideravo il primo vero segnale del cambiamento. Quindi mi fa molto rabbia vedere come è stata gestita la cosa, sempre con i soliti errori da dilettante del solito personaggio.



Finchè non è ufficiale alla Juve non mi fascio la testa ed aspetto a criticare per l'ennesima volta Galliani finchè non ci saranno i fatti. 
Rimaniamo fiduciosi.


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Finchè non è ufficiale alla Juve non mi fascio la testa ed aspetto a criticare per l'ennesima volta Galliani finchè non ci saranno i fatti.
> Rimaniamo fiduciosi.



Intanto, da quanto si legge su twitter, a Milan TV stasera hanno scherzato su Pjaca alla Juve dicendo che "forse andrà in un club più titolato"... vediamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2016)

*MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Peccato che Milan Channel non c'abbia mai beccato e dubito sia cambiato qualcosa. Credo siano solo speranze inutili che danno per cercare di rasserenare l'ambiente, peggiorando la situazione in caso poi arrivasse l'ufficialità alla Juventus.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Io mi chiedo se sono stupidi o lo fanno apposta...


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Ok quindi ora è sicuro, andrà alla Juve.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*


Per non dimenticare


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Liverpool....borussia Dortmund.....Inter......etc etc....


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Leggere i miei commenti appena sopra


----------



## Andre96 (11 Luglio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Liverpool....borussia Dortmund.....Inter......etc etc....



Liverpool e Borussia sono più titolate della Juve? Forse il Liverpool ma il Borussia mmm


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Gli stessi di "Jackson siiii"


----------



## Roger84 (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Mi sbilancio consapevole che posso sprofondare in un burrone: per me se non ha firmato ha cmq l'accordo definitivo col Milan! Ora: se si attendono i preliminari di Champions della Dinamo, o che arrivino i cinesi questo non lo sò....ma se la Juve lo avesse in pugno come dicono, che aspettano? Non hanno 500Mila Euro per pareggiare l'offerta del Milan???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Gli stessi di "Jackson siiii"



Non proprio, hanno cambiato staff là a Milan Channel o una roba simile, o sbaglio?


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Non credevo a Sky quando dava notizie negative e ci credo ancora meno adesso.
> Sorry


Non vanno nemmeno commentati....vadino a ff...c...l


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Non voglio dire niente, se alla fine non viene Pjaca questi si dimostrano peggio di Suma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio in risposta ad un tifoso: Pjaca non fa nessune visite mediche per la Juve. Ancora non è fatta con loro. Devono ancora sbloccarsi i dettagli con la Dinamo e fino alle firme il Milan non è tagliato fuori. Dopo dirò meglio.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



Questi sono matti, preparo un tubo di vasella, sento già male.
[MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] comunque giocano serenamente a destra sia Sosa che Pjaca, anche perché se così non fosse bisognerebbe comunque acquistare a destra e sarebbe uguale, Jack resta....


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio in risposta ad un tifoso: Pjaca non fa nessune visite mediche per la Juve. Ancora non è fatta con loro. Devono ancora sbloccarsi i dettagli con la Dinamo e fino alle firme il Milan non è tagliato fuori. Dopo dirò meglio.*



Comunque se consideriamo che Di Marzio è il galoppino di Galliani non c'è davvero nulla da sperare. Non avrebbe senso esporsi a una figuraccia del genere.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Luglio 2016)

Come mai la Juve non l'ha ancora ufficializzato?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Come mai la Juve non l'ha ancora ufficializzato?



Stanno discutendo ancora i dettagli.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



_era solo per eccitarci tutti insieme_ [cit]

Comunque che venga da noi o che vada alla Juve o in qualsias altra squadra : non mi piacciono da come parlano...
Vogliono fare i fenomeni parlando della Juve che ci distrugge da piu anni ?
Non mi sembra il caso.

Profilo basso per piacere.


----------



## kollaps (11 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questi sono matti, preparo un tubo di vasella, sento già male.
> 
> [MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] comunque giocano serenamente a destra sia Sosa che Pjaca, anche perché se così non fosse bisognerebbe comunque acquistare a destra e sarebbe uguale, Jack resta....



Probabilmente hai ragione, ma Raiola non mi convince...questo qui sta spostando tutti i suoi giocatori e la cosa puzza


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2016)

Siamo alle comiche.


----------



## gabuz (11 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> _era solo per eccitarci tutti insieme_ [cit]
> 
> Comunque che venga da noi o che vada alla Juve o in qualsias altra squadra : non mi piacciono da come parlano...
> Vogliono fare i fenomeni parlando della Juve che ci distrugge da piu anni ?
> ...



Sono d'accordo


----------



## kYMERA (11 Luglio 2016)

Come volevasi dimostrare... passano i giorni ma ufficializzazioni non ce ne sono.
Ed è tutto a nostro favore.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare... passano i giorni ma ufficializzazioni non ce ne sono.
> Ed è tutto a nostro favore.



Mi spiace contraddirti... Ma inizierà ad essere a nostro favore dalla fine di questa maledetta partita di preliminare della dinamo.
Da quel momento ogni santissima ora che passa senza che Marcolino firma x i Gobbi sarà a nostro favore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2016)

* Premium, ci risiamo: Pjaca visite mediche mercoledì. Ormai manca solo l'annuncio per l'approdo alla Juventus (Raimondi)*


----------



## koti (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Premium, ci risiamo: Pjaca visite mediche mercoledì. Ormai manca solo l'annuncio per l'approdo alla Juventus (Raimondi)*



(stavolta però forse è vero)


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Premium, ci risiamo: Pjaca visite mediche mercoledì. Ormai manca solo l'annuncio per l'approdo alla Juventus (Raimondi)*



Ovvio.

Mamma che pagliacci a Milan channel.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Premium, ci risiamo: Pjaca visite mediche mercoledì. Ormai manca solo l'annuncio per l'approdo alla Juventus (Raimondi)*



alla juve chissà le grattate che si stanno facendo


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *MilanTV sibillino: Pjaca potrebbe andare in un club più titolato della Juventus...*



A Milan Tivì non hanno specificato, Stabia.
Controllate i titoli, serpi.


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Premium, ci risiamo: Pjaca visite mediche mercoledì. Ormai manca solo l'annuncio per l'approdo alla Juventus (Raimondi)*



Assafa'!!! Non se ne può più!! Di questo pjazza, di Galliani e del fantamercato del Milan!!!


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi amen ragazzi, ora è questione di far finta di prendere Tielemans e poi si piazza il colpo Sosa.
In questi giorni, poi si attende il preliminare, ma i tifosi devono rovinarsi il fegato ancora un po'.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

*Sky: il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sta inserendo delle clausole che non hanno ancora permesso la chiusura della trattativa con la Juventus. Se la Juve non chiude, il Milan è pronto a riapprofittarne soddisfando tutte le richieste di Mamic, il presidente della Dinamo.

Il prezzo è di 22-23 milioni.
*


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Premium, ci risiamo: Pjaca visite mediche mercoledì. Ormai manca solo l'annuncio per l'approdo alla Juventus (Raimondi)*



*Di Marzio: si decide dopo la partita preliminare che giocherà domani la Dinamo, Pjaca non giocherà, è influenzato*


----------



## Marilson (11 Luglio 2016)

divento pazzo, io ve lo dico un'altra estate come l'anno scorso non la reggo. Io voglio mangiare bene, al ristorante. Non kebab per strada. Io sono quello che si sveglia la mattina e scopre che il Milan ha appena preso Nesta, io vado dalla Juventus e gli rubo Inzaghi. Io vado dalla Fiorentina e gli porto via Rui Costa. Io prendo Rivaldo e Ronaldinho per un puro sfizio personale, e Ibrahimovic a 2 lire dal Barcellona. Non e' possibile vivere questo incubo, ora basta


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> divento pazzo, io ve lo dico un'altra estate come l'anno scorso non la reggo. Io voglio mangiare bene, al ristorante. Non kebab per strada. Io sono quello che si sveglia la mattina e scopre che il Milan ha appena preso Nesta, io vado dalla Juventus e gli rubo Inzaghi. Io vado dalla Fiorentina e gli porto via Rui Costa. Io prendo Rivaldo e Ronaldinho per un puro sfizio personale, e Ibrahimovic a 2 lire dal Barcellona. Non e' possibile vivere questo incubo, ora basta



Lascia stare....quel Milan non c'è più!


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il presidente della Dinamo Zagabria sta inserendo delle clausole che non hanno ancora permesso la chiusura della trattativa con la Juventus. Se la Juve non chiude, il Milan è pronto a riapprofittarne soddisfando tutte le richieste di Mamic, il presidente della Dinamo.
> 
> Il prezzo è di 22-23 milioni.
> *



Si si tanto la pillola non la addolcite


----------

